# Rosario+Vampire - Part 1



## Tazmo (Oct 7, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Mistshadow (Oct 7, 2012)

when the hell is this chapter goign to be translated already, god im sick of waiting, so long the raw has pretty much killed all the anticipation and im waiting for the next chapter at this point : /

edit: this thread should be retitled part 2, the previous thread was part 1


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 7, 2012)

We'll just have to be patient. Translating, and the rest of the stuff they do takes a lot of time.


----------



## Chris38 (Oct 7, 2012)

It's out: Ch.30


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 7, 2012)

Hot damn it's getting more awesome every chapter pek can't fucking wait for the coming chapters, and Tsukene's badass fight has yet to come.


----------



## Weather (Oct 7, 2012)

Is there is something I hate in this manga, is Kahlua and Gyokuro.

For the love of god Kokoa, KICK KAHLUA's ASS.

And I want to see Gyokuro crying.

Seriously. Otherwise great chapter.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 7, 2012)

ha ha Gyokuro is such a coward, needing all those big strong vampire men to save her ass 


kind of a boring chapter but maybe that's cause I don't give a rats ass about kokoa or kaluha


----------



## Mistshadow (Oct 7, 2012)

What made this chapter so boring was the fact that it was out for a good whole week until the translations were finished,  at which point we were already aware of what we are anticipating for NEXT chapter which holds promise to be much more exciting

on further notice, it's interesting that the SHUZEN family is the SECOND subdivision. 
I don't recall if the subdicisions are ranked on power of leader or division as a whole. But keep in mind the maou family had their own division. 

It has me wondering, since Miyabi is clearly the 2nd in command just behind gyokuro and is the FIRST subdivision leader, does this put him at a higher power level than what is obvious the 2nd subdivision's leader Issa Shuzen.
If so, then Miyabi must be AMAZING having a group higher ranked than a group of VAMPIRES. Good thing he's on their side at the moment.
My guess is he's beyond S Class himself to be on the same level as gyokuro, Issa. Still I believe Fuhai>Miyabi,Gyokuro,Issa. But not by much.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 7, 2012)

Well, finally papa shows himself.  Time for Tsukune to earn the approval of the father for marriage.  


And Haji and Kokoa's interaction.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 7, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> Well, finally papa shows himself.  Time for Tsukune to earn the approval of the father for marriage.
> 
> 
> And Haji and Kokoa's interaction.



"Thats my loli!"


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 7, 2012)

Mistshadow said:


> What made this chapter so boring was the fact that it was out for a good whole week until the translations were finished,  at which point we were already aware of what we are anticipating for NEXT chapter which holds promise to be much more exciting
> 
> on further notice, it's interesting that the SHUZEN family is the SECOND subdivision.
> I don't recall if the subdicisions are ranked on power of leader or division as a whole. But keep in mind the maou family had their own division.
> ...



Translating, cleaning and typesetting takes a lot of work. Don't be such an ingrate. If you want, you're welcome to wait for the official releases.


Also, nothing indicates the subdivisions are ranked in terms of power thus far. from what we saw, Raika was a good deal stronger than Xiao-Long.

Does anyone think then, that Issa is the second Subdivision leader? Because the one who appeared with the others who by process of elimination is the Subdivision 2 head was bald with a fuller beard


----------



## Mistshadow (Oct 7, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> Translating, cleaning and typesetting takes a lot of work. Don't be such an ingrate. If you want, you're welcome to wait for the official releases.
> 
> 
> Also, nothing indicates the subdivisions are ranked in terms of power thus far. from what we saw, Raika was a good deal stronger than Xiao-Long.
> ...



A: I don't need your lecture thank you very much, I've been reading mangas for a hell of a long time I'd hope I would know the process at this point pretty damn well. The anticipation killed it because of the epicness we see coming next chapter that made the one pretty boring. Sorry I found the raw on the first day it came out and went through it repeatedly enough to figure out what was coming out which killed the excitement by a bit. It happens, It happened, I noted it, get the fuck over it. I was clearly not the only one who was a bit more anxious than usual for this chapter because of this big event. Monthly releases are tough to wait for period.

B: I was thinking of going back at that panel and counting the division leaders and matching them. Because Who else could be the 2nd division leader beside Issa, the strongest of the Shuzen clan as noted this chapter. I just haven't had a chance and I'd like to match them to their divisions since we know a majority of them at this point. I guess its possible that Gyokuro could be commander-in-chief and 2nd division leader, but that i feel diminishes Issa a lot if he was lower ranked than ANY of the other subdivision leaders besides Miyabi. Just seems proper to put him as the 2nd subdivision leader. Which makes me want to try and look for any hint of him at that meeting of division leaders. Can you link the page of th emeeting?


----------



## Mistshadow (Oct 7, 2012)

For starters I complained about the wait in ONE post, the admin was the one who copied it and pasted it in this thread without me realizing it becuase he made this new thread at the EXACT same moment I made my post which is a crazy coincidence.

Well yeah I feel like Issa is > than Miyabi slightly, but that dude just has so much mystery behind him and that passive confidence to believe he can get away going behind gyokuro's back and opposing her, that he MUST be something special.

And as special as vampires are, I don't think they are automatically a cut above the rest. Not when we got stuff like Touho Fuhai around who rapes face. And Tsukune who is a shinso modified human vampire breed. Plus we got those underling vampires able to be beaten back by our good main character cast at the moment.

As for that old guy, either Issa was putting on a different form, sicne vampires can control appearance right? the author decided to retcon it and make it so, or that guy is some stand-in figure head for Issa. The other possibility would be the dude is some super powerful vampire himself. But that's weird becuase we had never heard of him at this point, and he would have to be stronger than issa, yet weaker than gyokuro, which makes it dumb that we haven't heard of him.

It's just weird to have that guy be in charge of a division that is composed of shuzen clan vampires, without being a powerful vampire, yet we know for a fact the strongest of the shuzen is Issa.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 8, 2012)

Gyokuro, however, basically owned Tsukune with a flick of her wrist. Not only that, but Touhou Fuhai is a VERY special case. He's a Yasha, by species, just like Fanfan and his aprents and...as far as tough vampires go, Akua owned the elder Huangs, and defeated Ling Ling without much issue.

I mean, you have, of course, specialized cases, but vampires as a species seem to have the scales in their favor. As for that guy, it might have been Issa in a different shape, but vampire shapeshifting was said to have been into animals like bats or wolves and considered a forgotten art. That guy was either a representative or a vampire we haven't seen yet.


----------



## Mistshadow (Oct 8, 2012)

well its not farfetched to say they can change their appearance, since they change it to appear eternally young too like I said.

and yeah seems we are on the same page on that guy then.

As for vampires, of course vampires will be on average the strongest race, this IS Rosario VAMPIRE afterall lol. There is Issa, Gyokuro, AND Akasha along with Alucard. Two of which are are the strongest characters in the series. But we have other S-class monsters like Gin has insane speed surpassing even moka on a full moons night. And it seems those fox thing monsters and lightning god monsters like kuyo and raika are naturally powerful as well. Then we have the main cast who TRAINED, and we know training makes you stronger than the average henchman of the enemies. In this case fodder vamps until further notice, especially with them being outnumbered. Who knows wtf the masked king is, he is clearly not a vampire, but he seems to possess power roughly equal to or higher than fuhai and akasha to have such huge control over the monster world and to threaten even gyokuro with death. 

I JUST WANNA SEE FUHAI GO YOUNG MODE AGAIN AND RAPE FACE


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 8, 2012)

That was lame. The guy who had 4 kids, with 3 different women, all 3 powerful vampires in their own right, is a side kick for one of his wives. Really? As much as a think the anime was less than stellar, it had better portrayal of what should be a badass character. 

He is arguably not even 2nd in command to his wife, he might be lower. 

And another thing, Vamps are portrayed as this super powerful demon class, and now they are acting as lackies to another group. They should be a neutral or separate group. 

And last point so Vampires at the minimum dont age, right? Because Moka mom was one of the 3 legendary beings along with the old guy, yet he is old, and the vamps are not.


----------



## Roman (Oct 8, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> That was lame. The guy who had 4 kids, with 3 different women, all 3 powerful vampires in their own right, is a side kick for one of his wives. Really? As much as a think the anime was less than stellar, it had better portrayal of what should be a badass character.
> 
> He is arguably not even 2nd in command to his wife, he might be lower.
> 
> ...



I heartily agree with this. I was sorely disappointed with Issa's appearance here. I was hoping he and his group of Vampires would actually be against Gyokuro (not necessarily with Youkai Academy tho) but nay, it turns out he has an allegiance with his wife. Not to sound sexist but I honestly think it ought to be the other way around considering Issa is the one who fathered Alucard's only direct descendant AND a Shinso Vampire. That was not a good move Ikeda. Not at all.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 8, 2012)

Freedan said:


> I heartily agree with this. I was sorely disappointed with Issa's appearance here. I was hoping he and his group of Vampires would actually be against Gyokuro (not necessarily with Youkai Academy tho) but nay, it turns out he has an allegiance with his wife. Not to sound sexist but I honestly think it ought to be the other way around considering Issa *is the one who fathered Alucard's only direct descendant AND a Shinso Vampire. That was not a good move Ikeda*. Not at all.



Yea this is what I was trying to get at. And to take it a step further, the tan wife just on feats alone has to be the weakest out of his 3 mistresses/wives, and he is her underling. Moka's mom had the Shiso blood, and Shizuka's mom was the daughter or some other close relation of Alucard; and he is the underling of the 3 one.


----------



## Roman (Oct 8, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Yea this is what I was trying to get at. And to take it a step further, the tan wife just on feats alone has to be the weakest out of his 3 mistresses/wives, and he is her underling. Moka's mom had the Shiso blood, and Shizuka's mom was the daughter or some other close relation of Alucard; and he is the underling of the 3 one.



Judging by the way he spoke of Gyokuro during Moka's memory sequence when he warned Akasha she was coming, Issa had control over his mistresses. But more than that, he was on Akasha's side in that he wanted there to be peace between the humans and ayashi. His allying with Gyokuro shows the complete opposite.


----------



## Chris38 (Oct 8, 2012)

Well, let's not forget that the person behind Gyokuro is the Masked King, who like with the Miu family, might have given the Shuzen family an choice that they couldn't resist. 

In other words, we don't know the exact situation that forced Issa to do this - and it might also be actually possible that Issa has actually been waiting in the shadows for an opportunity to separate himself from Fairy Tail and the Masked King (along with Gyokuro)

Basically, I'm not disappointed about the situation in the current chapter, since it could easily change in the future chapters, by having Issa "free" himself from Gyokuro's and the Masked King's grasp, using the current situation as an opportunity.


----------



## Roman (Oct 8, 2012)

Well, it could be that he's being manipulated by the masked king and biding his time until the right moment to strike. There's a catch to that tho. This IS the right moment to strike. If you consider that the Vampires are elite ayashi, then all the other ayashi within FT are no match. Plus, if Issa sides with Youkai Academy, he will also have Fuhai-sensei with him, who would be a match for the Masked King. But seeing as he's not there, Issa and Fuhai-sensei could actually take on Gyokuro and potentially take back the Rosario before Alucard could cause any real damage.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 8, 2012)

If you don't want to sound sexist? Then don't bitch about a guy being the 'sidekick' based solely on how awesome he is to have fathered 4 daughters. Because that is honestly flatly sexist.

Too much to ask that maybe we wait till Issa *says* something before we leap to conclusions, too?


----------



## Roman (Oct 8, 2012)

^ He's the leader of the most elite group of Ayashi in the demon world. That he is that and fathered Alucard's descendant and a Shinso Vampire is in addition to that and adds to the reason why he shouldn't be the sidekick to a group that by all rights is below the Vampire Guild.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah, because who he fathered should have any damn thing to do with this. What's even the point there? Gyokuro was always enough a threat that he intended to send Moka away, as opposed to laying down the law on her, maybe that should tell you something.

And since when is Fairy Tale 'below' the vampire guild? Characters like Raika and Kuyo would make mincemeat of the rank and file vampires we've seen thus far. And maybe you missed how the most 'elite' of that group is Fairy Tale's *leader*


----------



## Roman (Oct 8, 2012)

Issa isn't FT's leader. Gyokuro is. And the reason he sent Akasha away was because he wanted to avoid the two women from warring each other. How do we know he hasn't already tried before? Nvm that Akasha is a Shinso Vampire and Issa's interference would've meant nothing because of it.

Also, we've seen nothing of the rank and file vampires yet, so it's impossible to compare them. Plus, it's senseless to compare rank and file to FT's commanders in the first place.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 8, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Issa isn't FT's leader. Gyokuro is.



Kinda what I said.



> And the reason he sent Akasha away was because he wanted to avoid the two women from warring each other. How do we know he hasn't already tried before?



Congratulations, you clearly have access to Ikeda's private notes. Care to share?



> Nvm that Akasha is a Shinso Vampire and Issa's interference would've meant nothing because of it.



So, why didn't he let Akasha take Gyokuro limb from limb?



> Also, we've seen nothing of the rank and file vampires yet, so it's impossible to compare them. Plus, it's senseless to compare rank and file to FT's commanders in the first place.



Yeah, we saw a weaker Kuyo was stronger than Inner Moka in part 1 alongside Gin and Kurumu as well. Kuyo's power has doubled since then. Most of the team was helpless against Kamiya Kanade and Raika as well, and Fanfan only beat Xia-Long because Xia-Long held back enormously.

Again, who Issa fathered is wholly irrelevant to his standing, and yes, whining that he's subservient under unknown circumstance to his wife is probably pretty sexist


----------



## Roman (Oct 8, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> Kinda what I said.



When you said "most elite" I thought you actually meant Issa. My mistake.



Lightysnake said:


> Congratulations, you clearly have access to Ikeda's private notes. Care to share?



Good use of sarcasm. Read below.



Lightysnake said:


> So, why didn't he let Akasha take Gyokuro limb from limb?



Probably because he knew there's a huge tentacle monster in his basement who would wake up the moment Akasha got excited?



Lightysnake said:


> Yeah, we saw a weaker Kuyo was stronger than Inner Moka in part 1 alongside Gin and Kurumu as well. Kuyo's power has doubled since then. Most of the team was helpless against Kamiya Kanade and Raika as well, and Fanfan only beat Xia-Long because Xia-Long held back enormously.
> 
> Again, who Issa fathered is wholly irrelevant to his standing, and yes, whining that he's subservient under unknown circumstance to his wife is probably pretty sexist



Basically implying Tsukune's a lot stronger than Moka now when they're actually pretty much even. How do you know Moka hasn't gotten any stronger since Part 1 either? Not to mention the chances of Moka being stronger because the Rosario is weaker. Kurumu's fodder and Gin never had any exceptional feats to back himself up.

You may be right about Issa being the girls' dad, but it doesn't erase the fact he's still the leader of the Vampire Guild, which is meant to be the strongest group in the world of Ayashi. Yet here he is acting as his wife's subordinate when he had completely different intentions in Moka's memory. It would only make sense of Moka remembered everything wrong.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 8, 2012)

Freedan said:


> When you said "most elite" I thought you actually meant Issa. My mistake.
> 
> Good use of sarcasm. Read below.
> 
> Probably because he knew there's a huge tentacle monster in his basement who would wake up the moment Akasha got excited?



Akasha fighting Alucard itself resulted in what can best be described as dissonant serenity. Moka's hysteria woke up Alucard, but Akasha is far more self controlled



> Basically implying Tsukune's a lot stronger than Moka now when they're actually pretty much even. How do you know Moka hasn't gotten any stronger since Part 1 either? Not to mention the chances of Moka being stronger because the Rosario is weaker. Kurumu's fodder and Gin never had any exceptional feats to back himself up.



Kurumu is far from fodder, and Moka only beat Gin because the moon suddenly got covered. Feat-wise, you have him outright blitzing Kuyo and Kahlua in this chapter, and he and Haji absolutely destroyed a Fairy Tale branch completely on their own without even resorting to transforming. 

And remember that Tsukune's transformations give him an enormous power boost. His super ghoul form was capable of overpowering Touhou Fuhai, and Touhou Fuhai feared what would happen is Tsukune got loose in the world at large. In his quasi-vampire form, he owned Kuyo even after Kuyo used his new powers which were explicitly stated to have doubled from the last time and in base, was even stronger than Raika.

Normally,Moka and Tsukune are equals, but Tsukune has some super modes that seem to have a serious difference 



> You may be right about Issa being the girls' dad, but it doesn't erase the fact he's still the leader of the Vampire Guild, which is meant to be the strongest group in the world of Ayashi. Yet here he is acting as his wife's subordinate when he had completely different intentions in Moka's memory. It would only make sense of Moka remembered everything wrong.



Again. It's been five years from Moka's memories. That is a *long time*. Touhou Fuhai said he never expected Issa to be ther.e In fact, Issa was the LAST person he expected. The implication isn't "Man, we sure read Issa wrong back then" it's "Something happened to Issa to make him do this, what is it?"

Either he's being mind controlled or blackmailed or manipulated, but again, can we just wait to hear why he's doing this next month?


----------



## Roman (Oct 8, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> Akasha fighting Alucard itself resulted in what can best be described as dissonant serenity. Moka's hysteria woke up Alucard, but Akasha is far more self controlled.



Only because Akasha was fighting Akua. Gyokuro would've been a much different story unless you're implying Akua > Gyokuro which is obviously untrue considering Gyokuro one-shotted Tsukune.



Lightysnake said:


> Kurumu is far from fodder, and Moka only beat Gin because the moon suddenly got covered. Feat-wise, you have him outright blitzing Kuyo and Kahlua in this chapter, and he and Haji absolutely destroyed a Fairy Tale branch completely on their own without even resorting to transforming.



You're almost making shit up at this point. Prove why Kurumu isn't fodder. She was still fodderized by Akua (who Tsukune was almost a match for and would've beaten thanks to Moka's help). Gin didn't blitz Kahlua because she more than defended herself. And where was Kuyo in this chapter? I didn't see him at all. But yes, they did destroy the FT branch, which should tell you that compared to the Vampire Guild, FT is essentially fodder.



Lightysnake said:


> And remember that Tsukune's transformations give him an enormous power boost. His super ghoul form was capable of overpowering Touhou Fuhai, and Touhou Fuhai feared what would happen is Tsukune got loose in the world at large. In his quasi-vampire form, he owned Kuyo even after Kuyo used his new powers which were explicitly stated to have doubled from the last time and in base, was even stronger than Raika.



I expected you would say Tsukune overpowered Fuhai-sensei, but you forget Fuhai had already exhausted all his spirit energy for the transformation ritual and was one step away from using his life energy if it wasn't for Kurume's lovely interference. He does fear what Tsukune may become because his aura resembles Alucard's, but whether or not he would be as powerful is a different matter we've yet to explore. So far, there's nothing that indicates as much.

And yes, Kuyo got stronger. Again, I say I don't see a reason why Moka shouldn't have gotten stronger either.



Lightysnake said:


> Again. It's been five years from Moka's memories. That is a *long time*. Touhou Fuhai said he never expected Issa to be ther.e In fact, Issa was the LAST person he expected. The implication isn't "Man, we sure read Issa wrong back then" it's "Something happened to Issa to make him do this, what is it?"
> 
> Either he's being mind controlled or blackmailed or manipulated, but again, can we just wait to hear why he's doing this next month?



I'm not taking the chance he could be manipulated for granted. Something did happen to him, but it may not simply be manipulation either.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 8, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Only because Akasha was fighting Akua. Gyokuro would've been a much different story unless you're implying Akua > Gyokuro which is obviously untrue considering Gyokuro one-shotted Tsukune.



Akasha didn't even lose her cool fighting Alucard who was literally sucking the life out of Moka, I don't think dealing with her boyfriend's psycho wife would get much of a reaction from her if that didn't




> You're almost making shit up at this point. Prove why Kurumu isn't fodder. She was still fodderized by Akua (who Tsukune was almost a match for and would've beaten thanks to Moka's help).



Ah, yes, being beaten by *AKUA* makes you fodder. It's not like Akua has taken down both Fanfan's parents simultaneously, defeated Ling Ling in a one on one, is referred to as Fairy Tale's strongest soldier, held pace with Kahlua in her early years...

There's a HUGE difference between 'not fodder' and 'Akua's level.' Tsukune can hold his own against Akua because he has an ability than can shut down her Jigen Tou, and Moka landed a blow on Akua because of her incredible emotional turmoil. Kurumu has been praised by plenty of people as strong, from Touhou Fuhai, to even *Akua herself* when fighting her and Mizore.

Ruby got ruined by Kuyo even though she beat raika, that make her fodder?



> Gin didn't blitz Kahlua because she more than defended herself. And where was Kuyo in this chapter? I didn't see him at all. But yes, they did destroy the FT branch, which should tell you that compared to the Vampire Guild, FT is essentially fodder.



Right, which is why Haji and Gin are now back to back against a group of Shuzen vampires. And by the way, look up 'circular reasoning,' "Fairy Tale is fodder next to the Vampire Build because Gin and Haji beat a branch. Because they're fodder." the reasoning here is nonsensical. Epecially given the Vampire Guild *is a branch of Fairy Tale*, presumably far stronger than the second, but gin and Haji are still facing off against them and their feat with Branch 7 was a clearly impressive one.

And Gin hesitated on Kahlua because she was crying. her attack did very little to him. In part 1, Gin was capable of blitzing Kuyo, and 




> I expected you would say Tsukune overpowered Fuhai-sensei, but you forget Fuhai had already exhausted all his spirit energy for the transformation ritual and was one step away from using his life energy if it wasn't for Kurume's lovely interference. He does fear what Tsukune may become because his aura resembles Alucard's, but whether or not he would be as powerful is a different matter we've yet to explore. So far, there's nothing that indicates as much.



Granted, I did forget. Though Tsukune's other feats and Fuhai's fear of his other form more than speak for themselves.


> And yes, Kuyo got stronger. Again, I say I don't see a reason why Moka shouldn't have gotten stronger either.



Kuyo physically gained another tail as a result of brutal training. I don't recall Inner Moka training herself altogether much, except when she was helping Tsukune out.




> I'm not taking the chance he could be manipulated for granted. Something did happen to him, but it may not simply be manipulation either.



Well before complaining, wait and see


----------



## Roman (Oct 8, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> Akasha didn't even lose her cool fighting Alucard who was literally sucking the life out of Moka, I don't think dealing with her boyfriend's psycho wife would get much of a reaction from her if that didn't



It's not about losing her cool as much as it is about using her Shinso powers to outmatch Gyokuro. Considering Akua had already been strong enough to force Akasha to do so, why shouldn't Gyokuro be capable of the same thing?



Lightysnake said:


> Ah, yes, being beaten by *AKUA* makes you fodder. It's not like Akua has taken down both Fanfan's parents simultaneously, defeated Ling Ling in a one on one, is referred to as Fairy Tale's strongest soldier, held pace with Kahlua in her early years...
> 
> There's a HUGE difference between 'not fodder' and 'Akua's level.' Tsukune can hold his own against Akua because he has an ability than can shut down her Jigen Tou, and Moka landed a blow on Akua because of her incredible emotional turmoil. Kurumu has been praised by plenty of people as strong, from Touhou Fuhai, to even *Akua herself* when fighting her and Mizore.
> 
> Ruby got ruined by Kuyo even though she beat raika, that make her fodder?



So far in the series, we haven't actually seen Kurumu defeat anyone seriously powerful enough to pose a threat to the group. She has no feats on her back either except for an illusion which proved to have very little effect on Akua in the end (considering Kurumu was utterly destroyed along with Mizore).

It is true that Tsukune has the right technique to fight against Akua, but that should also count as part of Tsukune's abilities just like anyone else's abilities are considered. The fact remains Tsukune held his pace with Akua for a reasonable amount of time before he needed Moka's assistance. The blow she lent to her when assisting Tsukune wasn't one she threw in an emotional state at all. If anything, she'd kept her cool all along. You're prolly referring to the first time Moka used her Shinso powers.

And when did I ever mention Ruby?



Lightysnake said:


> Right, which is why Haji and Gin are now back to back against a group of Shuzen vampires. And by the way, look up 'circular reasoning,' "Fairy Tale is fodder next to the Vampire Build because Gin and Haji beat a branch. Because they're fodder." the reasoning here is nonsensical. Epecially given the Vampire Guild *is a branch of Fairy Tale*, presumably far stronger than the second, but gin and Haji are still facing off against them and their feat with Branch 7 was a clearly impressive one.



And I never said Gin and Haji are fodder either. They defeated a subdivision of FT but what were we actually shown of them? You're just putting words in my mouth. The only one I said is fodder is Kurumu. But yes, the Vampire Guild is a subdivision of FT, which is something I'm arguing shouldn't be the case considering their reputation as the strongest guild within the world of the Ayashi.



Lightysnake said:


> And Gin hesitated on Kahlua because she was crying. her attack did very little to him. In part 1, Gin was capable of blitzing Kuyo



This is true.



Lightysnake said:


> Granted, I did forget. Though Tsukune's other feats and Fuhai's fear of his other form more than speak for themselves.



This is tangible evidence at best. It doesn't prove Tsukune will be as strong as Alucard if he completely transforms.



Lightysnake said:


> Kuyo physically gained another tail as a result of brutal training. I don't recall Inner Moka training herself altogether much, except when she was helping Tsukune out.



Perhaps, but with her Rosario completely removed, there's quite a good chance more of her power is open to her right now than it ever has been. I'll admit this is speculation on my part more than anything tho.


----------



## Mistshadow (Oct 8, 2012)

idc about your guys' discussion at the moment, but one thing both of you keep saying that is getting on my nerves is 
'gyokuro one-shotted tsukune so he has no chance'

You can't use that as justification of her strength. Granted we all know she is insanely powerful, I mean the fact that Tsukune sensed in her something like 'pure darkness' in her youki or whatever on that one page when they infiltrated the meeting area is more than enough confirmation of that.

BUT keep in mind Tsukune had just begun to feel his drawbacks and pay his 'price' for using up the amount of power he used on akua as you can tell on his arm transofrming and the pain he was wincing and pretending to be fine to moka. That gave her the opportunity to catch him offguard and hit him hard. I have no doubt at all if they went up to each other and Tsukune released a seal or 2 off the bat he would be able to keep up with her for at least some time. The same Akua he was going up against and keeping up with was someone who was able to keep up with Akasha for some time too. And I believe very few people here would say Gyokuro>Akasha.
aNYWAYS YEAH JUST wanted to get that out of the way, Gyokuro 'one-shotting' tsukune isn't a feat. Especially since she thought she killed him and he got right back up. 

IMO Akasha and Alucard>Masked King and Fuhai>Gyokuro, Issa, Miyabi


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 8, 2012)

Freedan said:


> It's not about losing her cool as much as it is about using her Shinso powers to outmatch Gyokuro. Considering Akua had already been strong enough to force Akasha to do so, why shouldn't Gyokuro be capable of the same thing?



Akua wasn't. Akasha held back enormously and Akua only got a hit in at the end because of Moka distracting her



> So far in the series, we haven't actually seen Kurumu defeat anyone seriously powerful enough to pose a threat to the group. She has no feats on her back either except for an illusion which proved to have very little effect on Akua in the end (considering Kurumu was utterly destroyed along with Mizore).



This is more Ikeda mismatching her and Mizore heavily to this point, but he tends to throw Kurumu against top opponents when she's best as a duo with Mizore. Fuhai acknowledged they had a chance to defeat Akua, and Akua herself acknowledged their strength. Akua's unique phasing ability meant she survived that, when a lot of others enemies would have gone down.



> It is true that Tsukune has the right technique to fight against Akua, but that should also count as part of Tsukune's abilities just like anyone else's abilities are considered. The fact remains Tsukune held his pace with Akua for a reasonable amount of time before he needed Moka's assistance. The blow she lent to her when assisting Tsukune wasn't one she threw in an emotional state at all. If anything, she'd kept her cool all along. You're prolly referring to the first time Moka used her Shinso powers.



Yes, but there's an issue with the A>B>C argument. Because someone has an ability to nullify C's special power, it doesn't mean they stack up as well to another opponent who doesn't use that ability. Even with that, Akua was still about to kill Tsukune, and Moka noted she didn't seem to even try to dodge. Akua was performing admirably against Tsukune and Moka at once until she broke down


> And when did I ever mention Ruby?



You miss my point. Ruby was oneshotted by Kuyo, despite defeating raika. It doesn't make her useless




> And I never said Gin and Haji are fodder either. They defeated a subdivision of FT but what were we actually shown of them? You're just putting words in my mouth. The only one I said is fodder is Kurumu. But yes, the Vampire Guild is a subdivision of FT, which is something I'm arguing shouldn't be the case considering their reputation as the strongest guild within the world of the Ayashi.



And the leader of the Shuzen family (who is directly said to be Gyokuro now) is the head of fairy Tale, so I have no idea why you object. The Miao family is part of Fairy Tale as well and we know how powerful they are. The point was to show how good Gin and Haji are givne they defeated enemies when they were enormously outnumbered




> This is true.
> 
> This is tangible evidence at best. It doesn't prove Tsukune will be as strong as Alucard if he completely transforms.
> 
> Perhaps, but with her Rosario completely removed, there's quite a good chance more of her power is open to her right now than it ever has been. I'll admit this is speculation on my part more than anything tho.



Was it ever implied the Rosario being there hinders her at all when she awakens?


----------



## Akatora (Oct 8, 2012)

Chris38 said:


> It's out: Ch.30




Thanks for the link but i'd suggest people to read it online there since the antivirus ain't happy for the dl


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2012)

Kokoa may have regained a bit of confidence but I can't imagine her having a legitimate chance against Kahlua.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 8, 2012)

I still think Issa is only helping Gyokuro to free Akasha.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 8, 2012)

I doubt he's dumb enough to think Gyokuro'd seriously free Akasha


----------



## Mistshadow (Oct 9, 2012)

he meant he thinks issa is playing gyokuro and when the opportunity arises betrays her to free akasha.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 9, 2012)

Mistshadow said:


> he meant he thinks issa is playing gyokuro and when the opportunity arises betrays her to free akasha.



Exactly.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 9, 2012)

I dont mind being sexist. This is a shounen harem aimed primarily at men. I dont want to see what many thought would be the most powerful or near the top in terms of power male character in the show, act subservient to what is perhaps his weakest wife/mistress. I could buy it with Moka's mom, she had shinso blood. I could buy it with Shizuka's mom, she was a direct descendant of alucard, who is thought to be the strongest. But the man who with these two women of such impressive pedigree, is then acting as a lap dog to Gyoukouro. Ha.

Even if he is acting or biding his time, a character who is probably near the top of the vampires, who themselves are constantly hyped as one of the two or three most powerful monsters in existence, should not be in such a position. Where the hell is Rai when you need him. 

I believe there is a tv troupe : took a level in badass, well Issa did the reverse of that with his appearance. 

Hey I am not upset overall with the manga, I like it, and if we get harem end I will really like it. Just saying author is constantly making impressive characters look weak. Dont forget about the 3 mighty lords, once thought of as the strongest possible characters in the manga. One is a decrepit 2d otaku, one is dead, and the last one is kind of meh when you think about it.


----------



## Mistshadow (Oct 9, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> characters look weak. Dont forget about the 3 mighty lords, once thought of as the strongest possible characters in the manga. *One is a decrepit 2d otaku*, one is dead, and the last one is kind of meh when you think about it.



TAKE THAT BACK. 2-D is awesome because they are awesome, 2D IS AWESOME BECAUSE IT IS AWESOME. It's so important I had to say it TWICE.

Never disrespect Touho Fuhai =p


----------



## Roman (Oct 9, 2012)

Mistshadow said:


> TAKE THAT BACK. 2-D is awesome because they are awesome, 2D IS AWESOME BECAUSE IT IS AWESOME. It's so important I had to say it TWICE.
> 
> Never disrespect Touho Fuhai =p



There's a reason I call him Fuhai-sensei


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey man I like him, but thats not the image you have of one of the 3 legendary lords.


----------



## Mistshadow (Oct 10, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Hey man I like him, but thats not the image you have of one of the 3 legendary lords.




*Spoiler*: __ 









BADASS
That's exactly how I imagine one. Just like one wouldn't imagine someone of Jiraiya's prestige in Naruto to act the way he acts.

/discussion win 
=p=p


----------



## Nanja (Oct 26, 2012)

Gin should get a chance to do something. He should by all accounts be like, the strongest one of the main cast besides Fuhai I guess? 

Fastest in the series and all he ever gets is fodder. I wish this wasn't a harem series.


----------



## Chris38 (Oct 30, 2012)

Raws of chapter 58 are out: Ch.136


----------



## son_michael (Oct 30, 2012)

the only thing interesting is that last page



*Spoiler*: __ 



 Seems like those vampires were being controlled by bug parasite like organisms


----------



## Roman (Oct 30, 2012)

son_michael said:


> the only thing interesting is that last page
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



So it would seem. I'm almost wondering if that's not also the case for Issa so that Gyokuro can control him against his will but it doesn't seem that way. Fuhai-sensei kicking ass as usual tho! Can't wait for this chapter to be translated. I wonder what's up with Kahlua tho, seems her fight with Kokoa's hitting a snag?


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 30, 2012)

What, nobody comments on 
*Spoiler*: __ 




Haji is a Tengu?


----------



## Pastelduck (Oct 31, 2012)

nice chapter.


----------



## Mistshadow (Nov 3, 2012)

no he's a pigeon. lol jk. I'm just happy he seems to be an epicly cool monster on the same level as werewolf gin. makes it awesome.

however i don't like that new surprise of the parasite being powerful and possessing these vampires. I guess it explains why the masked king is so powerful in the underworld and deadly since they resemble him a little bit, but come on, does this mean issa shuzen is possessed by one also?


----------



## Nanja (Nov 3, 2012)

Finally get to see Gin and Haiji kick ass.

Werewolves so OP. Gin such a badass. Him and Haiji should get their own manga, it would be win.

Sucks though that Gin is always saving his friends and jobbing like a baws.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 3, 2012)

All I could think about with this panel is Napoleon Dynamite


----------



## Archangel Michael (Nov 3, 2012)

I haven't read this in a while.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 3, 2012)

Archangel Michael said:


> I haven't read this in a while.



It's gotten really good. Definitely the best part of the series so far (Touhou Fuhai is a fucking beast).


----------



## Chris38 (Nov 4, 2012)

A pretty good chapter, I have to say.

It implies that something has been done to Issa, and he might not have his "free will" anymore. 

And, it also implies that something has been done to the vampires from the Second Squad - probably they have been injected with Alucard's cells, since we had a panel, with the "Alucard control device" when the vampires have underwent there transformation. 

Which, in my opinion, means that Tsukune is still going to have a role to play in the current fight, while I don't mean that he is going to lose control - since that would be a little too much, in my opinion, but I think that Tsukune is going to do something that would reveal his similarity to Alucard, and show Gyokuro that the "beings", she created, are still inferior to the "real deal".


----------



## Mistshadow (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm VERY happy and surprised with the tengu design and how cool it is. I was really expecting him to be some kind of golem rock creature for some reason. well done on the reveal.


----------



## Lightysnake (Dec 1, 2012)

15 pages? What the hell, Ikeda?!


----------



## Mistshadow (Dec 2, 2012)

Chris38 said:


> Raws are out:
> Dat inconcistency
> 
> ... Unfortunately it's a pretty small chapter, but at least it seems that something important is starting to happen in it.



damn you beat me to it lol


----------



## son_michael (Dec 3, 2012)

This is a very disappointing chapter...and not because there's 15 pages. Tsukune is turning into a bug like ghoul...really freakin stupid.


----------



## ShipTeaser (Dec 3, 2012)

son_michael said:


> This is a very disappointing chapter...and not because there's 15 pages. Tsukune is turning into a bug like ghoul...really freakin stupid.



Well it's likely he'll circumvent that and gain more power while remaining human, most likely through the power of love with Moka *grin*

I expect that the thing that was planted on the pillar in snowland was a part of Alucard as well


----------



## Chris38 (Dec 5, 2012)

Well, I have to say that I'm not especially happy with the development of Tsukune losing control over his powers, in the current situation. 

Still, it would be interesting to see Gyokuro's expression, when she realizes the fact that... like Tohou Fuhai before her, she was mistaken about Tsukune being a "Ghoul"... and that despite his similarity with the vampires that had a piece of Alucard inserted into them, she can't control him, using the Rosario. 

Although, I wonder how this situation is going to be resolved... since, even if there is a possibility of Tsukune going into enter his berserk state for a short time, I think that something is going to happen to prevent Tsukune's full degeneration... either Inner Moka suppressing the negative effects of the Shinso blood inside Tsukune, by using the mental bond that has been implied to exist between them, in the first season, or Hokuto, who judging from the current chapter seems to know what is happening to Tsukune, doing something to suppress Tsukune's current transformation. 

At least those are the two possibilities of how this issue might be resolved that I currently see.


----------



## Chris38 (Dec 30, 2012)

Raws are out: 

Judging from the page count, it looks like this and the previous chapter, where originally meant to be a single chapter, but, from the looks of it, someone decided to separate it into two separate chapters.

Hopefully the next one is going to be a little longer.


----------



## son_michael (Dec 30, 2012)

Chris38 said:


> Raws are out:
> 
> Judging from the page count, it looks like this and the previous chapter, where originally meant to be a single chapter, but, from the looks of it, someone decided to separate it into two separate chapters.
> 
> Hopefully the next one is going to be a little longer.




*Spoiler*: __ 



happy to see that bitch get injured. I don't even wanna know what she said to Moka on the floor.




They were definitely 2 separate chapters. That's why there's a cover page. Hopefully we get longer chapters after this.


----------



## Roman (Dec 30, 2012)

son_michael said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I also pretty glad to see her get hurt some. Can't wait to see there's more where that came from! It also looks like Tsukune really has gained control of his Shinso state. That's what I'm hoping for at any rate but it's looking like he's still very much aware of what he's doing.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Dec 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not really feeling Tsukune's new shinso/ghoul design to be honest. It looks like he just slapped on some face paint and a pair of tree branches on his back.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 30, 2012)

I like Akasha's armor.  

This Chapter is looking good.  Likely next, the tables will be turned.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 30, 2012)

nice chapter 
*Spoiler*: __ 



liked his new design. anyone know what was said in the last page?


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Dec 30, 2012)

I miss my 40-50 pages/chapter releases.


----------



## Chris38 (Dec 30, 2012)

A rough summary of the chapter has appeared, credit goes to raptorfalcon:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Gyokuro tells Moka that Tsukune is falling into a ghoul and that she is the cause. Moka doesn't believe her so Gyokuro starts explaining. Long ago when Akasha and her friends were fighting Alucard, the couldn't really beat him. In the end, Akasha got into his body, sealed him along with her and they both fell asleep. About 170 years later, Akasha was rescued by the Shuzen family but due to the log time inside Alucard, her Youki and even blood has combined with Alucard's (basically the same). Since Moka was Akasha's daughter she could handle it, but what she ended up putting inside Tsukune was the blood of the 2 Vampire ancestor's combined (obviously dangerous). She also explains that when Alucard's blood gets inside another body, it starts propagating and corroding it until it transforms into one of those monsters. Since those monsters are the result of getting Alucard's blood and that's pretty much the same thing Moka injected in Tsukune, he will "definitely" turn into on of them.Moka begs Gyokuro to save Tsukune and she says she will...but only after he falls into a Ghoul and becomes one of her pets. Gyokuro orders the monster to kill her but Tsukune intervenes. Moka sees his hand and apologizes but Tsukune tells her that no matter what happens to him Moka should not blame herself since thanks to that power he was able to protect her. He releases the Holy Lock's 2nd Seal and beats Gyokuro's pets. She goes in herself, but Tsukune manages to give her a wound. Tsukune tells Gyokuro, "Let's finish this fast, Gyouro-san...before this body breaks apart..."




Thoughts:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Considering this revelation, I definitely don't see Tsukune gaining control over his powers anytime soon. 

While, I have no doubt that he will be saved in someway, from losing his human appearance and sanity, the way to "save" him, might be quite restrictive on Tsukune's powers. 

After all, the combined (in Alucard's case, probably weakened) blood of Alucard and Akasha, is definitely stronger then the blood of an ordinary Shinso vampire, and it will take quite some time, before Tsukune will be capable of easily using this power.

At least, we have finally learned, what kind of connection, exists between Tsukune and Alucard, but it definitely means that, there is quite a long road ahead of him, before he will be capable of using this power, without any restraint. 

Although, this revelation also puts some more question marks on Tsukune's origins, while I still, believe that he was originally a human, I doubt that an ordinary, normal human, would be capable of surviving multiple injections of Alucard's blood - I mean, I know that Tsukune had some outside help, but the chances of a human surviving something like that, are probably even lower then the chances of a surviving a blood injection from a regular vampire, which have also been stated on being pretty low. 

I know, that you could explain it, as Tsukune being "Lucky", but let's be honest... I believe that there is a limit, of how lucky you can be


----------



## Roman (Dec 30, 2012)

Chris38 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



After reading that, I have to agree. It looks more like Tsukune willingly chose to let himself be taken by Alucard's blood to save Moka. In the end, it'll prolly come out how long Tsukune can resist a complete transformation before he can actually do that. Then there's the question of how he'll be saved.

I have to admit, however, if Tsukune ends up becoming a kind of Nova-Alucard ie. the new villain, this series will become that much more interesting. This will be especially for Moka and the others who will do all it takes to bring him back to the good side. Can't wait to see what's next :33






Chris38 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> After all, the combined (in Alucard's case, probably weakened) blood of Alucard and Akasha, is definitely stronger then the blood of an ordinary Shinso vampire, and it will take quite some time, before Tsukune will be capable of easily using this power.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Hold on, let's be clear on one thing. What do you mean by "ordinary Shinso Vampire"? Because the way I read it, the only Shinso vampire to have actually existed was Alucard. Akasha incidentally absorbed his blood after being locked inside of him for many years, and it appears she was already exceptional before she sealed him.






Chris38 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Although, this revelation also puts some more question marks on Tsukune's origins, while I still, believe that he was originally a human, I doubt that an ordinary, normal human, would be capable of surviving multiple injections of Alucard's blood - I mean, I know that Tsukune had some outside help, but the chances of a human surviving something like that, are probably even lower then the chances of a surviving a blood injection from a regular vampire, which have also been stated on being pretty low.




*Spoiler*: __ 



While it's an interesting theory, it's pure speculation considering nowhere in the series so far has there been any mention of exceptional humans apart from those that absorbed demon blood like Tsukune and Hokuto have.


----------



## Mistshadow (Dec 30, 2012)

christ you can stop posting in spoiler tags guys, its one thread, lol


----------



## Chris38 (Jan 2, 2013)

^ You beat me to it Kira 

Anyway, I would say that it's quite a good chapter. Finally, we have learned some more details about Tsukune's transformation, and I believe that, in the future chapters, we will see the steps taken, to reverse the "worst option", which obviously won't happen. 

Anyway, I would say that Tsukune has developed into a pretty good badass...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 2, 2013)

Gyokuro keeps getting more and more evil.


----------



## The Big G (Jan 3, 2013)

Tsukune becoming more badass


----------



## Gabe (Jan 3, 2013)

good chapter


----------



## Centeolt (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow skipping a couple of of months rewarded me 3-4 chapters of epic. Ok, I got 2 points about all this:

1. Tsukune sure is tranforming, but wasn't he fully transformed during his training with Tousai? He was still councious but had to get help reaching his real inner self. 
That's where Kurumu's coming. Where did she, Mizore and Ruby disappeared to?! They were all with Hokuto healing them. There's still Yukari and Wong Fong that missing to the call as well.

2. The friends being dead is obvious just a lure just to make Moka and Tsukune lose the will to fight. Being used to read hundred of similar stories like this one, I'm sure it's no different. Unless...

3. That... step-mother...


----------



## Narosian (Jan 30, 2013)

Chapter 60 Raw  Link removed


----------



## Lightysnake (Jan 30, 2013)

Holy fuck that was BRUTAL


----------



## son_michael (Jan 30, 2013)

great fight. cant wait to see what happens to Tsukune


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 30, 2013)

Holy shit.
Looks like she aborbed kuyou and raika?


----------



## Chris38 (Jan 31, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Holy shit.
> Looks like she aborbed kuyou and raika?



No, I think that Gyokuro simply has the ability to copy / mimic someone else's power, which seems to be a really broken skill, but it proved to be ineffective against the current Tsukune...

I also hope that Tsukune won't have as much power at his disposal, as he did, in the current chapter, since that would seriously reduce the usefulness of other characters in combat - apart, from maybe Moka...

And I hope that Tsukune's white hair is going to stay, since it provides a nice balance with Inner Moka's hair...

Oh well, can't wait to see, how Tsukune is going to be saved, in his current state... since I doubt that the degeneration of his body, has stopped...


----------



## Lightysnake (Jan 31, 2013)

I doubt Gyokuro's going to be done so quick, too


----------



## Mistshadow (Jan 31, 2013)

tsukune
kicked
so
much
damn
fucking
ass
fuck
yeah
hahahahahahhahaa
WHERE IS MY TOUHU FUHAI


----------



## The Big G (Jan 31, 2013)

Now that was a fight!


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 31, 2013)

OMFG!!! Next Chapter Isn't Until April.


----------



## Chris38 (Jan 31, 2013)

Punk Zebra said:


> OMFG!!! Next Chapter Isn't Until April.



March, not April - because in Japan monthly magazine's are numbered one month ahead , of the actual month in which they are released.

So the next chapter is going to be released in the next month, as usual...


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 1, 2013)

Good fight, but was expecting more from Gyokouro.

Guess now the fight is going to turn to Alucard.


----------



## Roman (Feb 1, 2013)

Good fight, Tsukune 

Tho like others said, I was expecting more from Gyokuro. A LOT more. Part of me was even expecting she'd taken in Shinso blood and mastered it to the point of being able to transform. I still have my hopes for such a thing to happen in all honesty. I want to see someone hand her ass to her on a platinum platter ten times over, but I want to see it when she's fighting at the highest peak her strength could ever reach and frankly, I don't feel that was it.

Next chapter then :33


----------



## haegar (Feb 1, 2013)

man seems this is the weekend of the badass fights, first breaker, now rosario, sweet. wonder what all the talk was about ... considering there was so much fighting its actually kinda text heavy lol

on another matter, should I worry that I still find Gyokoru faptapable despite her having eyes in her palms`? for a total nutjob she really hot


----------



## Roman (Feb 1, 2013)

haegar said:


> man seems this is the weekend of the badass fights, first breaker, now rosario, sweet. wonder what all the talk was about ... considering there was so much fighting its actually kinda text heavy lol
> 
> on another matter, should I worry that I still find Gyokoru faptapable despite her having eyes in her palms`? for a total nutjob she really hot



And in all honesty, even the fight in Bleach is pretty epic right now. I can't believe I'm saying this but Bleach has gotten better again. It's to be expected now its ending.

On-topic, no you should not. As much of an evil bitch as she is, she's still faptable. The only female character I just can't feel attracted to despite how hot she is for being the queen bitch of the universe is .


----------



## Chris38 (Feb 1, 2013)

To those people that are a little disappointed that Gyokuro was defeated so quickly... I doubt that she's going to be a villain, just for a single arc - since, if you have forgotten, Gyokuro has made it to the cover of one of the recent volumes (volume 11,to be exact), and I doubt that Ikeda would put her on the cover, if she would disappear from the manga, a few chapters, after she was put on the cover - which might have attracted a few new readers, due to the hotness (or whatever you want to call it) of Gyokuro...

So, as the saying goes, I think that Gyokuro lost the current battle, but not the war - in my opinion, she's definitely going to return, with a vengeance, during Tsukune's third year at Youkai Academy, and then we will probably see the satisfying smack down that some of you wanted to see...


----------



## haegar (Feb 1, 2013)

if she come back later she gonna get Moka know thy place ritual


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 1, 2013)

It was a good chapter but it was your typical shounen fight. Tsukune shouldn't have beaten her yet and I was expecting more from Gyokuro. I hope she isn't finished yet.


----------



## Chris38 (Feb 1, 2013)

Punk Zebra said:


> It was a good chapter but it was your typical shounen fight. Tsukune shouldn't have beaten her yet and I was expecting more from Gyokuro. I hope she isn't finished yet.



Contrary to you, I hope that she is finished, so we can finally move toward, and reach this arc's conclusion. 

The reason is, caused,pretty much, by the amount of time (in RL), it has taken to reach the current moment, in this arc's events, which has been about a year, which wouldn't be a problem in a weekly manga, but in a monthly manga, it becomes an issue, that could reduce the popularity of a series... 

Now, if we had a proper resolution to each fight that has occurred in this arc, it would have taken an even longer period of time, to reach the current moment, of the current arc's events - and, let's not forget that Gyokuro definitely isin't the final enemy of the current arc, since there is still Issa, who is active somewhere around the Floating Garden, Miyabi, who has some mysterious plans, that are different then Gyokuro's, and finally resolving the issue of Alucard's revival...

Taking this into consideration, while I realize that you are disappointed about it, I doubt that the Gyokuro fight is going to continue in the next chapter, since there are still too many things that still need to be resolved in the current arc... which is something that I hope Ikeda has realized already...


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 1, 2013)

Chris38 said:


> Contrary to you, I hope that she is finished, so we can finally move toward, and reach this arc's conclusion.
> 
> The reason is, caused,pretty much, by the amount of time (in RL), it has taken to reach the current moment, in this arc's events, which has been about a year, which wouldn't be a problem in a weekly manga, but in a monthly manga, it becomes an issue, that could reduce the popularity of a series...
> 
> ...



Sir you are absolutely right but, when you have an enemy like this that has been hyped up for awhile to be only taken down in 2 chapters, I expect more than this.


----------



## Mistshadow (Feb 2, 2013)

and on top of that we also have the masked king who seems to be the series antagonist


----------



## Chris38 (Feb 5, 2013)

Mangaholic's version of the chapter is out: Ch.45

... with a lot better translation.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 5, 2013)

Is there ever going to be a season 3 for this manga? 
I have four episodes left until I finish season 2, and it's awesome.


----------



## Chris38 (Feb 5, 2013)

-Dragon- said:


> Is there ever going to be a season 3 for this manga?
> I have four episodes left until I finish season 2, and it's awesome.



Doubt it, after all the reason why the manga was separated into two seasons, was,because the manga was moved into a different magazine, since the previous magazine it was in, was canceled, because it hasn't been generating enough income,  and I see no reason of the author doing the same, this time, considering he can continue the manga under it's current title, until he decides it's time to end this story. (Since I haven't seen anything suggesting that Jump SQ isn't generating enough income, for it's publisher, and I think that R+V is popular enough to not be canceled)


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 5, 2013)

I have a feeling that the anime will go through a reboot because it doesn't actually follow the manga* that *closely.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 5, 2013)

Well that's kind of a given since they made Capu2 into a pure fanservice anime.  

I could see them make a Season 3 and start with the start of Part 2 and go with the serious nature.


----------



## Lightysnake (Feb 5, 2013)

If I'm disappointed it's because Moka seriously needs to be the one to finish Gyokuro for good.


----------



## Chris38 (Feb 5, 2013)

Lightysnake said:


> If I'm disappointed it's because Moka seriously needs to be the one to finish Gyokuro for good.



Except that, as I have said some time ago, I doubt that Gyokuro is going to be an enemy only for a single arc, considering she recently made it to one of the volume covers - and when her "final arc" occurs, it might be the time, when Moka is going to be the one, who will "finish her". 

Since, I doubt that Gyokuro will fare better against Moka, compared to Tsukune - after all, Moka has the same blood as Tsukune does, so if Tsukune has the potential to become as strong as Alucard, Moka should have the same potential as him, as well, which should be a quite obvious explanation why both Moka and Tsukune are dangerous and have a destiny, that will change the entire world - since, power on par with Alucard is nothing to sneeze at, after all.


----------



## Lightysnake (Feb 5, 2013)

If Moka could have beaten Gyokuro, she would have. If she awakens more Shinso powers, yes. As it was, it was blatantly clear Gyokuro was far stronger than her and Tsukune before his power spiralled out of control, and without even taking off her limiter.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 17, 2013)

Read around 5 chapters at once, was very satisfying!!!

Damn I hated that Gyokuro-bitch, so great to see her taken down (although I would have love it if she had gotten a whole through the stomach or if she'd been decapitated ).
Dunno what to think of her coming back...what I wonder about is why Shuzen Issa is doing what she wants...

And to be honest, I don't see Tsukune ever going back to full human again (think that's long over), but I do wonder if he'll become a vamp or something.


----------



## Chris38 (Feb 18, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> And to be honest, I don't see Tsukune ever going back to full human again (think that's long over), but I do wonder if he'll become a vamp or something.



Personally, I think that it's unlikely that Tsukune is going to be a vampire, after it has been revealed that the "thing" that is flowing in his veins, wasn't the blood of a vampire.

After all, I think that, while the dominant feature of Alucard's blood, is still the blood of a Shinso vampire, this blood has been "merged" (in the same way, as what happened to the rest of Alucard's body) with the blood of all the ayashi he has absorbed. 

I mean, it wouldn't be a stretch to assume that this blood, has pretty much... all of the aspects of the ayashi races that exist in the R+V universe. 

The reason why Akasha and Moka have managed to adapt to this blood, and be still considered as vampires / Shinso vampires in terms of their "race", was probably caused by the fact that they where born as "vampires", which strengthened the dominant aspect of Alucard's blood, and lessened the effectiveness that the other aspects of this blood have on their bodies.

Unfortunately, Tsukune, due to his "human origins" isn't as lucky as Moka or Akasha, since I believe that, Alucard's blood has much more "freedom" in changing his "human body".

Which, brings us to... my opinion of what Tsukune is going to become in the end... he has two choices, at this point:

1.) The bad, and unlikely one - becoming a "second Alucard"

2.) Becoming the opposite of what Alucard has became, which would be a lot more "human looking", although, with a lot similarities to vampires (since it's the dominant aspect of Alucard's blood) being, which is probably going to considered as some new kind of boundary being, between the human world and the ayashi world (since, as I explained above, I believe that Alucard's blood has pretty much, every aspect that defines someone as an "ayashi")


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 19, 2013)

Hmm, good observations, didn't take the fact in consideration that Alucard wasn't a pure vampire. What I was probably thinking about is Moka trying to convert him into a vampire so Alucard's blood doesn't totally take over, if you get what I mean.


----------



## Chris38 (Feb 20, 2013)

If there are other ways to convert someone into a vampire, other then injecting them with you're blood, then I would consider this possibility... unfortunately, there has been nothing suggesting that.

Since, remember both Moka and Akasha have the same blood as Tsukune, which technically doesn't make them "pure" vampires either, even if - at least, it has been confirmed in Moka's case, they are affected by vampire weaknesses, which means that their bodies haven't underwent some major changes, due to the presence of Alucard's blood in their veins.

And while a modification ritual, might be used to force some changes within Tsukune's body, as we have seen with Tohou Fuhai's ritual, Alucard's blood reacts quite violently to something like that, so I doubt that using another modification ritual, to resolve the problems of having the blood of Alucard in someone's veins is possible... 

As, for my opinion... on how Tsukune's current situation is going to be resolved.... I think that Moka is going to somehow use her mental / blood connection with Tsukune, to keep his human mentality "secure" / prevent him, from losing his sanity, despite the influence of Alucard, while the other members of the good guys group, are going to try to reseal Alucard, and after that is finished, Tohou Fuhai is probably going to have some role in this, by modifying and repairing Tsukune's Holy Lock, so that it would be capable of better blocking and reducing the unwanted effects of Alucard's blood...

After that, happens... well, Tsukune will probably need to find a way to get used to / adapt to the strain of Alucard's blood on his own, since ... I doubt that there are some more "forceful" means to make someone's body more adapted to ... well, such denigrative substance as Alucard's blood - the only thing that they might do, is to try and give Tsukune some more time, for his body to adapt, by using the Holy Lock's functions...


----------



## Mistshadow (Feb 20, 2013)

It's crazy to thinka bout how remember in the beginning against kuyou when moka first gave him vampire blood and he was all freaked out/mad at her thinking she had turned him into a vampire and what not?

And now we have him here destroying his body regardless of what it changes into to protect her and his friends.


Makes me happy to see that Tsukune evolve =p


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 21, 2013)

Well, who wouldn't be freaked out if he thinks he'd turn into a vampire? 

But of course he evolved, he loves her now. So he'll pretty much do anything for her...

@Chris: yeah, that's another factor I've forgot to include. But it would be theoretically possible if another vampire without Alucard taint would transform him. 

But I also think your theory is more probable and Touhai is probably going to die while performing that last ritual/improvement.


----------



## Chris38 (Feb 21, 2013)

Regarding Tsukune's character development... I can't wait to see the scene, where Tsukune's "human family" is going to reunite with the current, "improved" Tsukune... 

After all, while I'm aware that Tsukune's human family are pretty minor characters, I think that it's important for Tsukune's character development, to realize that he doesn't "fit" in the human world anymore - since, currently it still doesn't seem like, Tsukune  is aware of this ... fact.


----------



## haegar (Feb 28, 2013)

that was awesome scan quality for a nice chapter. though I'd rather have Akasha somehow save Tsukune than him FT style nakama just going on 0.o The flashback was nice but I still wanna know how come Mr. Playa Playa Shuzen had two wives at the same time? Looks like all this happened cause he neglected one of them, good job lol


----------



## Blαck (Feb 28, 2013)

Dafuq?! Hokuto can still move like this?
Or did she
Props


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 28, 2013)

Hokuto is a drag racer.
:uva


----------



## Blαck (Feb 28, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Hokuto is a drag racer.
> :uva



Even in a wheelchair, he's still on that Spiderman shit


----------



## Chris38 (Feb 28, 2013)

@haegar

Personally, I think that the reason why Tsukune's condition was seemingly "resolved" in that way, is caused by the fact that Ikeda couldn't actually resolve his condition, without either delaying the fight, against Alucard (which would seem a lot weirder, in my opinion) or making Tsukune a burden in the fight against Alucard (which, could be fatal).

I think that Tsukune's "unstable condition", is going to be brought back to focus, after the current fight is over, probably along with some explanations about "Outer Moka's" current situation...  

And to some people that are wondering about it, it's pretty obvious that the manga is going to continue after this arc, since like Inner Moka stated in the latest chapter, the road on creating a world where monsters and humans can coexist is only beginning...


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 28, 2013)

Good thing Gyokuro wasn't defeated yet, I had a problem with that last chapter. I can't see Tsukune going back to normal now, If he does then I think only Kurumu can do it. Either way shit don't look good


----------



## Chris38 (Feb 28, 2013)

Punk Zebra said:


> Good thing Gyokuro wasn't defeated yet, I had a problem with that last chapter. I can't see Tsukune going back to normal now, If he does then I think only Kurumu can do it. Either way shit don't look good



If by normal, you mean Tsukune's "human form" that he had, before his current dangerous state occurred, then I agree that he won't go back to it.

After all, I think that Tsukune's current price, due to the transformations, that are currently occurring in his body, which try to degenerate Tsukune into a "second Alucard" -  is going to be a permanent lose of his "human appearance" - I think that a part of Tsukune's current appearance - silver hair, permanent vampire eyes and fangs , are going to stay - with the rest of his body, being "human" - even if he is going to be brought back to a less dangerous state.

Basically, something similar to how Inner Moka is portrayed. 

But, he will be brought back to a less dangerous state, for his body and sanity... and unlike you I doubt that Kurumu is going to be of any use in this, since the symptoms are different then what was happening to Tsukune, during the HMT ritual. 

If anyone is going to help Tsukune, it's probably going to be Tohou Fuhai or Akasha, since I think that the current situation definitely requires some manipulations with Tsukune's Holy Lock or some "new seal", to make it better suppress the negative effects of Alucard's blood, and that is something that Kurumu definitely can't do.


----------



## Mistshadow (Feb 28, 2013)

Obviously Akasha is going to have some role int his. I mean come on:
Gyokuro: "I am synched with Alucard"
Akasha: Has been numerous times described as being synched with Alucard by different people.

As for touhou Fuhai, KICKING ISSA ASS. lol Whow as the one who shot the kamehameha? I'm not quite sure, pretty sure it was fuhai though.
I just want him to go youthful form and own.
I wonder WHY Issa has become Gyokuro's bitch so easily. Really it must be the masked kings doing, can't wait to see what kind of monster he really is andhis relationship with fuhai. def a bigger threat than even alucard. but alucards role in this series will remain after this arc ends im sure, becuase of his relationship with tsukune and akua and moka.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 28, 2013)

Yeah, Akasha initiating an allergic reaction at a key moment, de-syncronizing Gyokuro is something which is highly possible.

So, Chris, do you still think Gyokuro will appear as a opponent again in the future? The way this battle is portrayed I think this will end in a game over for her...


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 28, 2013)

Chris38 said:


> If by normal, you mean Tsukune's "human form" that he had, before his current dangerous state occurred, then I agree that he won't go back to it.
> 
> After all, I think that Tsukune's current price, due to the transformations, that are currently occurring in his body, which try to degenerate Tsukune into a "second Alucard" -  is going to be a permanent lose of his "human appearance" - I think that a part of Tsukune's current appearance - silver hair, permanent vampire eyes and fangs , are going to stay - with the rest of his body, being "human" - even if he is going to be brought back to a less dangerous state.
> 
> ...



You are probably right but I do think that Kurumu might still play a role in suppressing Tsukune's powers. I don't see her sitting on the sidelines doing nothing.


----------



## Chris38 (Mar 1, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Yeah, Akasha initiating an allergic reaction at a key moment, de-syncronizing Gyokuro is something which is highly possible.
> 
> So, Chris, do you still think Gyokuro will appear as a opponent again in the future? The way this battle is portrayed I think this will end in a game over for her...



Yeah, considering her "development" in the current chapter, I'm starting to have doubts about that...  and agree with you that this will probably be her "last stand".



Punk Zebra said:


> You are probably right but I do think that Kurumu might still play a role in suppressing Tsukune's powers. I don't see her sitting on the sidelines doing nothing.



Maybe she would be trying to do something, but I doubt it would be effective... nor it will bring any character development, for her... apart from maybe ... bringing the "harem" subplot, back with a vengeance, when she tries to kiss Tsukune... again, in font of all the girls in Tsukune's harem... 

Considering the fact that the current situation, doesn't have the "mood" to suddenly have a pretty comedic moment happen...  I would say that this has a pretty low chance of occurring...

In my opinion, if anyone from Tsukune's harem, is going to help Tsukune in going back to a more "normal" state... it's going to be Inner Moka, who has been the one who has been "hurt" the most , (even if she hadn't shown that a lot, in the latest chapter) after Gyokuro ... revealed the details of Tsukune's "condition" to her - the cause for it, is the blood that Moka has injected into Tsukune, after all. 

Inner Moka is the person, who needs to realize that, she's not only causing "harm" to Tsukune, but can also assist him in overcoming the negative effects of his "mutation" - in other, for her, to start healing the "emotional wound" that has been opened by Gyokuro.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 1, 2013)

or gyokuro joins tsukune's harem
:uva


----------



## Chris38 (Mar 1, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> or gyokuro joins tsukune's harem
> :uva



After the latest chapter, I would say that's more then unlikely...


----------



## Chris38 (Mar 9, 2013)

If anyone wants to get some nostalgic vibes, of how R+V was initially portrayed ... the english version of the R+V prototype chapter has been recently released:  Looked pretty damn close to it


----------



## Chris38 (Mar 31, 2013)

Low quality translation - scans of chapter 62 are out: Ch.401


----------



## haegar (Mar 31, 2013)

mh. good chap. bout time the lady remembered who she is and act like it


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 31, 2013)

We'll have to wait for June for the next chapter? What blasphamy is this


----------



## Chris38 (Mar 31, 2013)

reaperunique said:


> We'll have to wait for June for the next chapter? What blasphamy is this



Nope, because ...* like always*  the next month issue is numbered one month ahead of the month, in which they are released.

The current month's issue is for May, but is actually released in April. 

And the next issue is for June, but is actually released in May.

So there aren't any breaks... in our usual release schedule .


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 31, 2013)

Y so short?


I miss the 50 page/chapter days.


----------



## haegar (Mar 31, 2013)

btw what happened to Shuzen vs Fuhai? I#d have liked more of that :/


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi! 

I would like to ask if Rosario + Vampire and Rosario to Vampire have the same plot/story.

And which one do I start with 1st?

I'm interested in it


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 31, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> Hi!
> 
> I would like to ask if Rosario + Vampire and Rosario to Vampire have the same plot/story.
> 
> ...



Start with Rosario-Vampire which is season I and then jump to Rosario+Vampire season II.


----------



## haegar (Mar 31, 2013)

here:  Shoo, shoo

then here:  Shoo, shoo

----
fuck. nin-nin-ninjaed


----------



## haegar (Mar 31, 2013)

^ try blood alone maybe, too (is more serious though)

 Shoo, shoo


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 31, 2013)

This chapter was a bit of a let down. But, judging from what Moka did at the ending might finally awaken her powers again...so I will be looking forward to May's chapter.


----------



## haegar (Mar 31, 2013)

yeah, think so too. I book it as not a letdown cause it points towards next month being good 

I think though as things are now they still can't win it, dedication and moka kinda regaining her kick-ass self none withstanding. I wonder if we're gonna get to see akasha within the next couple of chapters...


----------



## abc123 (Mar 31, 2013)

Okay. Couple questions.
What the hell did Gyokuro's attack on page 9/10 actually do? It just looks like vertical beams surrounded her but everyone got hit.
Secondly, why isn't Gyokuro looking at Moka on page 29? She's not moving so fast she can't be seen. I can't tell if Gyokuro is meant to look surprised/baffled or be in some sort of trance.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 31, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> Just checked in mangafox Rosario to Vampire it say's Season 2.
> 
> But thanks anyway. Gonna read it and I'll post here my opinion afterwards . Have read another Vampire manga before and didn't like that much so I dropped it after chapter 10 (Vampire Knight).



You don't really need to read season 1. There is no overarching plot for it, every chapter is almost exactly the same as the first chapter in that it is very episodic and self contained and ends in exactly the same way. Season II is where it gets a plot, and it's much better (and darker).


----------



## haegar (Mar 31, 2013)

well season 1 does have kinda character introductions ... though in a way blunt has a point there


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Mar 31, 2013)

Blunt said:


> You don't really need to read season 1. There is no overarching plot for it, every chapter is almost exactly the same as the first chapter in that it is very episodic and self contained and ends in exactly the same way. Season II is where it gets a plot, and it's much better (and darker).



Yeah, starting to notice that. But I will read all of it since they are still related.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 1, 2013)

haegar said:


> yeah, think so too. I book it as not a letdown cause it points towards next month being good
> 
> I think though as things are now they still can't win it, dedication and moka kinda regaining her kick-ass self none withstanding.* I wonder if we're gonna get to see akasha within the next couple of chapters...*



I think we might. There is no better time for her to show up than there is now


----------



## Chris38 (Apr 1, 2013)

Except that, having Akasha show up, at this moment, would  make the conclusion of the fight, against Gyokuro, anticlimactic...  since it would show that Moka and the others, are still not strong enough, to deal with the current situation. 

At the moment, the only role that I could see Akasha having, in the current arc, is her ... somehow being capable of canceling the fusion between Alucard and Gyokuro, since she is still "sealed" within Alucard's body...

After all, that's the only weak point that Gyokuro currently has, the fact that her fusion with Alucard, isn't "natural", and since I think Alucard is definitely too strong for Inner Moka to beat, something is going to happen, which will cancel that  "fusion", leaving only Gyokuro, as Inner Moka's opponent.


----------



## Mistshadow (Apr 1, 2013)

Grimm stop following me to my mangas, lol.


As for thsi chapter, was kinda boring just setting up. Nakama Power fTW. lol.


I cant wait to see the fun next chapter. hopefully back to issa vs fuhai


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 1, 2013)

Blunt said:


> You don't really need to read season 1. There is no overarching plot for it, every chapter is almost exactly the same as the first chapter in that it is very episodic and self contained and ends in exactly the same way. Season II is where it gets a plot, and it's much better (and darker).



Actually, the plot started to move at around chapter 9.
Then some couple of introductions, then some serious shit again.


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 1, 2013)

Chris38 said:


> Nope, because ...* like always*  the next month issue is numbered one month ahead of the month, in which they are released.
> 
> The current month's issue is for May, but is actually released in April.
> 
> ...



Oh... Thank god then


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 1, 2013)

Chris38 said:


> Except that, having Akasha show up, at this moment, would  make the conclusion of the fight, against Gyokuro, anticlimactic...  since it would show that Moka and the others, are still not strong enough, to deal with the current situation.
> 
> At the moment, the only role that I could see Akasha having, in the current arc, is her ... somehow being capable of canceling the fusion between Alucard and Gyokuro, since she is still "sealed" within Alucard's body...
> 
> After all, that's the only weak point that Gyokuro currently has, the fact that her fusion with Alucard, isn't "natural", and since I think Alucard is definitely too strong for Inner Moka to beat, *something is going to happen, which will cancel that  "fusion", leaving only Gyokuro, as Inner Moka's opponent*.



You actually maybe right in the bold.

If Akasha does show up in a few chapters I don't expect her to kick ass. I expect her to maybe be the one to suppress Tskune's powers and or help awaken Moka. Either way she is showing up someway or another.


----------



## Chris38 (Apr 1, 2013)

Punk Zebra said:


> You actually maybe right in the bold.
> 
> If Akasha does show up in a few chapters I don't expect her to kick ass. I expect her to maybe be the one to suppress Tskune's powers and or help awaken Moka. Either way she is showing up someway or another.



Except that Moka has already "awakened", judging from the context of the latest chapter...

As for dealing with Tsukune's current situation ... I'm starting to think that it's going to be simply resolved by putting Alucard into a slumbered state (by using the control function of Moka's Rosario) + maybe some modifications to Tsukune's seal.

Basically, I'm starting to think, that it's something that doesn't require Akasha's assistance. 

The reason why I 'm starting to think like that, is caused by Tsukune undergoing the human modification ritual, before the infiltration arc began...   which is something, that both Gyokuro and Moka are unaware of.

I'm quite aware that the modification ritual, was originally meant to teach Tsukune's body how to use youjutsu techniques - but, as you probably know ... things didn't go as planned, and Tsukune has fully transformed into his new "Ghoul mode", along with awakening some larger portion of the Alucard blood in his veins (since, Tohou Fuhai mentioned that Tsukune had the same scent as Alucard, during that incident)

Although, there is a catch ... Tsukune was vaguely aware of what he was doing / happening around him, during the incident with the HMT ritual, which ... considering how Ikeda likes to foreshadow future events, in some minor details, from the earlier chapters, might be used to explain, how Tsukune was capable of surviving his current condition.

Basically, the thing that I'm trying to say is  that the human modification ritual might be the first step for Tsukune to avoid the fate of becoming a second Alucard, and push his mutation (transformation) in a different direction. 

Of course, it won't be the last one, and in the future developments, I agree that Akasha's presence  and assistance is going to be necessary, but considering how much chapters have passed, until some changes occurred  in Tsukune's whole situation, that is related with Moka's blood injections - I doubt that is something that will occur so soon, after the whole HMT ritual occurred.

And before you complain, I'm not denying that Akasha might appear in the current arc, but if it will happen, in my opinion, it will happen at this arc's conclusion, after, all of the crucial elements of the current  arc's plot are already going to be resolved. 

After all, she still needs to be, in someway, taken out of Alucard, since there might not be any other opportunities to achieve that, in the future arc's  - the reason why something like that should occur is, well ... caused by the fact that, both Tsukune and Moka need a mentor, who will teach them,  how to properly use their Shinso / Alucard related abilities, and frankly speaking, I don't see anyone else, who can fill that role, apart from Akasha..


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 2, 2013)

Currently in chapter 30. Of the 1st season yet.

The beggining was kinda "slow" paced and most chapters were more or less the same, but after chapter 8, things started to get more interesting.

That Hokuto guy, the moment I saw him I literally had an Aizen vibe... And what happens? In the same exact chapter he's revealed to be the "mastermind". Of course...


----------



## Mistshadow (Apr 2, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> Currently in chapter 30. Of the 1st season yet.
> 
> The beggining was kinda "slow" paced and most chapters were more or less the same, but after chapter 8, things started to get more interesting.
> 
> That Hokuto guy, the moment I saw him I literally had an Aizen vibe... And what happens? In the same exact chapter he's revealed to be the "mastermind". Of course...



yeah and now he's a __________. ZOMG ALMOST SPOILERS



I don't enjoy the first season very much. Or the beginning of the 2nd. It's really when Tsukune becomes a real powerhouse in his own right and Touhu Fuhai comes into play did I REALLY begin loving it.


----------



## Chris38 (Apr 3, 2013)

If anyone is interested, recently a interview with Ikeda, made a few months ago (more exactly in November 2012), has been found:

Ch.6-7 

It's in Italian, but with the help of Google Translate, you can roughly learn, what  they are talking about.


----------



## Mistshadow (Apr 3, 2013)

Chris38 said:


> If anyone is interested, recently a interview with Ikeda, made a few months ago (more exactly in November 2012), has been found:
> 
> Ch.6-7
> 
> It's in Italian, but with the help of Google Translate, you can roughly learn, what  they are talking about.



mind summing up what you have deciphered from it?


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 3, 2013)

Short, but interesting.    Seems what's happening now very much could be the ending.



Mistshadow said:


> mind summing up what you have deciphered from it?



Talked about why the manga went into Part 2.   Which was due to the magazine.

Moka's kiss Capu-chu was just a coincidence sounding like cappucino.

He didn't see Twilight (they joke about it was a good thing).

He's into Horror and Zombies.

Bus Driver is a surprise that's at the end.

And he loves being a mangaka.


----------



## Chris38 (Apr 3, 2013)

Mistshadow said:


> mind summing up what you have deciphered from it?



Ok, I will try:

1.) Ikeda is quite ashamed of how the first chapters of the first season looked like (when it comes to the art design)

2.) He thinks that it's more erotic to see as little as possible, which is the reason why he doesn't show panty shots during Moka's high kicks.

3.) The reason  why the second series was given the number 2, was because Ikeda wanted to give the series a sense of renewal / reboot.

4.) There will be some interesting revelation about the Bus Driver, near the final of the second series.

5.) Ikeda has never seen Twilight.

6.) A confirmation that Tsukune loves both Moka's - rough translation, below:



> Shinji Kakaroth: The question that all they do is choose which Moka Tsukune at the end of the series?
> Akihisa Ikeda: In my opinion the true love of Tsukune is based on the fact that he likes both versions of Moka, accepting whatever.



7.) Ikeda is already setting up, the "final", because he doesn't think that his will be a infinite series. 

8.) Ikeda has created the character of  Wong Fong Fong, because he felt, that there is an unbalance between the male and female characters, and he wanted to atract more women to his series. 

I think, those ... where the most important points, of this interview.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 3, 2013)

> 4.) There will be some interesting revelation about the Bus Driver, near the final of the second series.


 
This sounds like there would be a third series.



> 6.) A confirmation that Tsukune loves both Moka's - rough translation, below:



Very refreshing to here this because it only seemed like he only cared for Outer Moka.    



> 7.) Ikeda is already setting up, the "final", because he doesn't think that his will be a infinite series.



Well I wouldn't want it to be a infinite series, but I hope is not like 50 chapters left because that would really suck considering I really enjoy part 2 so much.

Thanks for this by the way


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow, I am on chapter 24 of part 2... Part 2 is waaaaay better than part 1. I gess it was really worth starting to read this series.


----------



## ueharakk (Apr 4, 2013)

I think it's pretty dumb how the outer moka is a "fake" personality and the inner one is the only real one.

If I was the author, i wouldn't written it so that the outer Moka was the soul of inner Moka's younger sister that Moka's mom was pregnant with at the time, or it was her mother's soul which she placed in the rosario before her body was sealed with Allucard.

BTW, IMO the bus driver fought with Moka's mom and the dimension sword user against the original Allucard.  It explains why he's so willing to have Tsukune attend the yokai school despite knowing that he's a human.


----------



## haegar (Apr 4, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> Wow, I am on chapter 24 of part 2... Part 2 is waaaaay better than part 1. I gess it was really worth starting to read this series.



well, part 1 has nice ecchi and comedy, too, but yeah, part2 is where the story resides pretty much :amazed



ueharakk said:


> BTW, IMO the bus driver fought with Moka's mom and the dimension sword user against the original Allucard.  It explains why he's so willing to have Tsukune attend the yokai school despite knowing that he's a human.



busdriver-san is the headmaster's right hand, hence it's the headmaster accepting tsukune( he did fight with akasha btw). question is, why was HE chosen of all people? 0.o


----------



## Chris38 (Apr 5, 2013)

Chapter 62 is out, in a higher quality translation: Ch.52-53


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 6, 2013)

Already catched up with the series. Where the hell is Myiabi? Dude hasn't appeared since chapter 51. That dude's fucking badass .
And damn, Tsukune in 1 month became one hell of a powerhouse. I wonder if he will transform into his full Ghoul form again, the one with the wings that appeared when Fuhai used the Human Mod. Technique.
Shit's been pretty damn good so far ...

Now back to the stage where I have to wait 1 month for a chapter


----------



## Chris38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> Already catched up with the series. Where the hell is Myiabi? Dude hasn't appeared since chapter 51. That dude's fucking badass .
> And damn, Tsukune in 1 month became one hell of a powerhouse. I wonder if he will transform into his full Ghoul form again, the one with the wings that appeared when Fuhai used the Human Mod. Technique.
> Shit's been pretty damn good so far ...
> 
> Now back to the stage where I have to wait 1 month for a chapter



Miyabi is probably put out of focus, until it's time for him, to reveal the contents of his "plan", which ... most likely, will occur as soon as the fight against Gyokuro ends. 

As for Tsukune, personally I don't see any point on him transforming into his "new" Ghoul form ... apart from making this whole situation a little more difficult to resolve, which in turn ... would mean that the author would need even more chapters to end this arc.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 7, 2013)

Chris38 said:


> Miyabi is probably put out of focus, until it's time for him, to reveal the contents of his "plan", which ... most likely, will occur as soon as the fight against Gyokuro ends.
> 
> As for Tsukune, personally I don't see any point on him transforming into his "new" Ghoul form ... apart from making this whole situation a little more difficult to resolve, which in turn ... would mean that the author would need even more chapters to end this arc.



Is this the final arc?

Well, probably not, after all there's still that Masked King dude who appears to be the real leader.


----------



## rajin (Apr 28, 2013)

*Rosario + Vampire II 63 Raw *
*Chapter 46 *


----------



## haegar (Apr 28, 2013)

not sure if still can fap to Kahlua nee-san after that one panel


----------



## Blunt (Apr 28, 2013)

...


----------



## haegar (Apr 28, 2013)

yes, that one ...


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 28, 2013)

... ... Of course from the raw I can't tell but...

Di... Did... Did Kiria just off-pannel Miyabi o________O


----------



## Blunt (Apr 28, 2013)

I think the author forgot about Ling-Ling


----------



## Lightysnake (Apr 28, 2013)

She was last sene with Touhou Fuhai, so she's probably handling Issa's cohorts


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 28, 2013)

She's handling Issa's subordinates.

Now that I gave some thought, Kiria may have not beaten Miyabi, he's likely plotting something else... I mean, he can't be off-panneled like that... Without even showing what the hell monster he is.


----------



## Lightysnake (Apr 28, 2013)

Miyabi is absolutely not off-paneled. Very likely they're running a con together.

Gairen interests me now...


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 28, 2013)

I always thought that Gairen was the Masked King in disguise.

-Pretty much the fact that he is not showing his true face.
-Knows about the Sai Lung's father's death.

It's still not confirmed thought.

I'm still wondering where the hell is Kuyo... Inb4 he appears with a next powerup... 9 tails 

And yeah... Miyabi can't possibly be off-panneled. We know absolutely nothing about the guy. Nothing... He likely pretended to be dead/defeated or is ploting something with Kiria.


----------



## Mistshadow (Apr 30, 2013)

miyabi is def not offpaneled.he's too big of a chess player in this arc. 
he either let kira go so he can do his own thing unwatched and unimpeded, or has taught kira his place and initiated a plan with him. He's evidently on the same level as Issa Shuzen. There's a reason why he is treated as an equal by each vampire he's come across such as Gyokuro and Kahlua and Moka, all S class. He's the freaking leader of the first division.  And we've seen continuously there  is quite a gap of power between leaders and sub-leaders in each camp.

anyways nice to see kokoa was able to triumph over her sister with the help. I doubt she's dead, but im sure she is down for teh count.
Gairen the apprentice of masked king is just another wild card, i honestly don't see what to expect from him. He should just get beat already, he's a really random enemy imo.

Where is my LingLing!
And touhai fuhai hurry up and go youth mode and finish off all the enemies already, we know you can.

Also waiting on Akasha to come back to play. CLEARLY she can't be out of the picture. It's not like her getting absorbed by Alucard in the past desposed of her, and that was for a couple hundred years. This time it has only been about a decade. There is SOME method of her release, and i bet that will have a role.

Also Tsukune hurry up and get yourself back together. I'm tired of seeing this power have a huge tax on his body. Like seriously it was cool when he had control, i figured that was the point of his human modification ritual. I get that he should pay a price here and there of pain, but I just think its annoying that he is THAT injured from it. 

Anyways let's hurry up and get a trans up, or at least  a summary lol. can't wait.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 30, 2013)

Tsukune likely has a 3rd seal... Remember that against Fuhai he showed a much more complete form. But the effects of him having this pain are reasonable. That's quite a huge power-up he got, obviously there has to be a taboo for having such power, like he was overpowering Gyokuro for fucks sake. In 1 month he went from being a fodder to pretty much any of the sub-division liders to be stronger than Fairy Tale's lider...

Kuyou also appears to be someone else to consider... The author is letting him alive for some reason. I wonder if he will reach 9 tails form. He would OP as shit(16x more power than now with 5 tails)...


----------



## Mistshadow (May 1, 2013)

annnnnnnnnnnnd, the chapter is out

*Batoto*


----------



## abc123 (May 1, 2013)

"Kallua is the strongest vampire" a rather bold statement.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Good god yes I see and unfortunately cannot unsee


----------



## Mistshadow (May 1, 2013)

she had her sexy scenes and her omgwtfholyshitfuckmylifegobackgougemyeyesout scenes in this one chapter lol.


But I think it meant she is the strongest PURE vampire.

Gyokuro isn't exactly a vampire............especially now that she has merged with alucard, and even before that it seemed she was different because of those eye shit sounds like she underwent some operations to give her powers that aren't akin to being a vampire. 

Then we also have akashi who is 'dead'.

And then Issa doesn't seem to be THAT strong anymore, getting manhandled by Touhou Fuhai in his old aged form, but then again he IS a boss. It probably is that she surpassed him.

And Moka is lolMoka right now.

Tsukune is a pseudo vampire.

So yeah it makes sense to dub her the strongest vampire.

I wonder wtf is up with Gairen. Is his battle over and it turns out he was just a puppet, like a thought projection akin to fairy tail of the masked king?


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 1, 2013)

So Hokuto and Kiria also have fragments of Alucard's "DNA" in them. Hmm... Maybe Kiria did defeat Miyabi. But I don't think he should be defeated like that off-pannel without even showing his abilities or even what his true purpose is. Well, let's wait for next chapter then.

Khalua's defeat was legit then... Holy Water pretty much negated her ability to regenerate and turn into liquid so yeah.
Calling her the strongest Vampire? I think that's an overstatement though.

My long-time prediction of Gairen being the Masked King... Still possible


----------



## The_Evil (May 1, 2013)

Good going Kiria~!

Kahlua, was really freaky this chapter. I mean wow.

I hope we don't have to watch all other side battles before going back to Moka. I don't want to wait this long!


----------



## Chris38 (May 2, 2013)

If you aren't aware of it, mangaholic's version of the chapter is out, as well: exhaustion

Now, my comments on the chapter itself ... it was good to learn, what is actually Kiria's and by extension Hokuto's "real form"... 

At the same time, I'm a little worried, about the revelation that Kiria's blood is the reason, why Hokuto ended up in a wheelchair, since it suggests that there is a limited amount of Alucard's blood that humans body can take, before it starts to produce some negative effects, inside it.

The reason, why I'm worried about it, is caused by the fact that it doesn't bode well for Tsukune's future... who, after all... also has Alucard's blood within him. 

I also have to say that I don't think that we should consider Tsukune as a Shinso vamire, just because Hokuto considers himself as a Chimera, since ... like I said earlier Hokuto's transformation isn't perfect, because the blood that he has been injected with, also has a negative effect on his bodies condition - I would rather say that Hokuto is a Chimera / human hybrid, just like Tsukune is a Shinso vampire  - Alucard / human hybrid   

Regarding Gairen, well personally, I think that he some kind of spiritual projection of the Masked King, that functions independently from his "main body" ...

The Masked King, probably created it, to monitor Gyokuro and the rest of Fairy Tail's branch leaders.   

As for Kahula, well I don't see, how she can survive, a strike that went through her entire body + the damage that she received from water, which has also an effect on her vampire regenerative abilities.


----------



## Skaddix (May 4, 2013)

Well this is entertaining I suppose I finally caught up 30 chapters or so although you know all the brown people being antagonist is kinda of annoying. Although I do like how most fighters when with some strategy besides our main protagonist who went from zero to hero in a month and can now pawn everything in sight with just his second release. Because you know he has a third one.


----------



## Chris38 (May 6, 2013)

If anyone is interested the extra's of volume 12 are out: exhaustion


----------



## Roman (May 6, 2013)

Chris38 said:


> If you aren't aware of it, mangaholic's version of the chapter is out, as well: exhaustion
> 
> Now, my comments on the chapter itself ... it was good to learn, what is actually Kiria's and by extension Hokuto's "real form"...
> 
> ...



Yes but isn't it said that Kiria is an artificial life form based on Alucard? Hokuto received the blood of Alucard from an artificial life whereas Tsukune received it from an actual Shinso Vampire. I would've thought that makes a huge difference. It might also have to do with the willpower of the recipient and Tsukune certainly has much of that and then some. We'll just have to wait and see what happens to Tsukune.


----------



## Chris38 (May 6, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Yes but isn't it said that Kiria is an artificial life form based on Alucard? Hokuto received the blood of Alucard from an artificial life whereas Tsukune received it from an actual Shinso Vampire. I would've thought that makes a huge difference. It might also have to do with the willpower of the recipient and Tsukune certainly has much of that and then some. We'll just have to wait and see what happens to Tsukune.



True, it makes a difference, since I doubt that Hokuto (and at the same time Kiria) have Akasha's Shinso blood in their veins ... unlike Tsukune. 

But, it's hard to say, at the moment, if the fact that Tsukune's "blood" is a fusion of Alucard's and Akasha's blood is going to be the a bad thing or a good thing ... when it comes to Tsukune's situation. 

There is also the fact that Tsukune underwent the human modification ritual, which is certainly going to have some effect on Tsukune's  "transformation".

Still I doubt that just having a pretty heavy willpower, is going to be enough for Tsukune to gain control over his "mutation" ... but, like you said we will need to wait and see, how his situation is going to develop ... since, at the moment we still have not enough information to solve this puzzle.


----------



## Roman (May 6, 2013)

Chris38 said:


> True, it makes a difference, since I doubt that Hokuto (and at the same time Kiria) have Akasha's Shinso blood in their veins ... unlike Tsukune.
> 
> But, it's hard to say, at the moment, if the fact that Tsukune's "blood" is a fusion of Alucard's and Akasha's blood is going to be the a bad thing or a good thing ... when it comes to Tsukune's situation.
> 
> ...



Well, it's really more of a conjecture of mine that Tsukune's spirit has to be able to resist the blood corrupting his body based on various other shounen tripes about how one's spirit is determined by their will, and that would have a lot to do with Tsukune being able to resist the corruption. Since you mentioned it, I think that also somewhat determined whether or not Tsukune could undergo the modification ritual. But that certainly is a 1up on Hokuto as well since I doubt anyone other than Fuhai-sensei would know it.


----------



## Mistshadow (May 6, 2013)

I feel like if these repurrcussions were going to be REALLY debilitating for the rest of life and existence, Fuhai would not have been so calm about all this. 

He, with his age and experience and knowledge, and being the master, should know the basics of what is going on wtih tsukune. Especially considering he was capable of likening what he was to Alucard and the possible future it could go onto, along with being capable of dealing with the situation when it demanded it despite having no power left.

So whatever happens after this arc, I believe Fuhai or Akasha herself will come into play so Tsukune can harness his power properly.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 6, 2013)

Tsukune will master the form he had when he faced Fuhai but this time it will be a fuckton stronger since he had his body modified.



Chris38 said:


> If anyone is interested the extra's of volume 12 are out: exhaustion



Dem interactions :amazed


----------



## Chris38 (May 7, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> Tsukune will master the form he had when he faced Fuhai but this time it will be a fuckton stronger since he had his body modified.



Personally, I doubt that's how Tsukune is going to look, once he masters his powers - the reason, being the fact, that his body is still undergoing some changes, and the form that he had, when he faced Tohou Fuhai, is some primitive visualization, of the form that Tsukune's body would take, if he let himself be consumed by the degenerative properties of Alucard's blood.

Since, I doubt that's going to be outcome of Tsukune's transformation, his form ... is going to change, as his mentality and body slowly adapt to the strain of Alucard's blood .

Regarding Tohou Fuhai ... yeah, I agree that he might have been reacting differently - if Tsukune's powers or blood, caused some crippling effect on Tsukune's body - not to mention, he probaby wouldn't teach Tsukune how to partially remove the Holy Lock's seal - still, unless the human modification ritual has allowed "someone" to actually have some amount of control, over the changes that are occurring inside Tsukune's body, I doubt that even Tohou Fuhai has a full understanding of what is actually happening within Tsukune - I agree that he might have some basic thoughts, about the direction that Tsukune's mutation can take - but, that's probably everything that he knows on this topic.

Personally, I hope that we gain some more flashback's, in the future chapter's, from Tsukune's and Tohou Fuhai's, one month long, training session, so that we could have some  more details about Tohou Fuhai's thoughts on the topic of Tsukune's transformation...


----------



## Markness (May 8, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> Dem interactions :amazed



Heh heh, porn as a tutorial! Kahlua, Aqua, and Kokoa must have been sheltered if they are that freaked out! Could that be Ruby in the video? 

Seeing Kokoa stab Kahlua was also quite a heart string tugger. You can tell she didn't really want to do it by her tears and Kahlua's arms are moving to embrace her in the last panel.


----------



## haegar (May 8, 2013)

that stab was almost as bad as the inside of kahlua's body  

the extra was quite enjoyable... considering Ruby that would be a suitable sideline job for her


----------



## Markness (May 8, 2013)

haegar said:


> that stab was almost as bad as the inside of kahlua's body
> 
> the extra was quite enjoyable... considering Ruby that would be a suitable sideline job for her



Yeah, seeing her reveal her insides was pretty messed up. That wouldn't be out of place in something like Berserk.

It's gotta be Ruby. The picture next to the video looked like her and the girl was wearing gothic clothes. Not to mention the constant "Ah!" sounds.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 11, 2013)

^Yes it's Ruby 

BTW Hope you guys don't mind if I post it here since it's the only R+V Thread I know lol.


----------



## haegar (May 31, 2013)

jezuz fuckin christ what a chapter, I don't know where to start


----------



## Blunt (May 31, 2013)

Touhou!


----------



## haegar (May 31, 2013)

what's there to  about? I'm worried about him ...


----------



## Blunt (May 31, 2013)

<gets to the end

Touhou


----------



## haegar (May 31, 2013)

fuckin rollercoaster this chapter 


*Spoiler*: __ 



think the time for akasha intervention draws neigh, I don't see how the can do shit against mr.evil mastermind after all this fighting....


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 31, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn Fuhai being used to hype the Masked King  Hope he ain't dead yet.




Things are starting to heat up now.


----------



## haegar (May 31, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



considering he should be worn out from his fight with Issa ... I dunno man, I dunno ...


----------



## Mistshadow (May 31, 2013)

Raw disc

*Spoiler*: __ 




Looks like fuhai raped Issa while still in old form, niceeee seems like he was keeping a youthful appearance in vanity sake like a vampire would. Good to see gyokuro is finally dead, looks like Akashi had a role to play. And everything going according to plan with fuhai calm and bus driver I'm this scenario. Masked king seems To be a trie monster with his casual blitz on fuhai, but don't count him out quite yet, he is VERY durable, keep in mind the power that was in Tsukuba full Shinzo Alucard form and he got right back up. He will get back up again and go full power youth form. Keep in mind this guy has a grudge and despises fuhai for a reason. If he could have finished him anytime like this, he would have . I also see Tsukuba releasing another seal to fake his power to next level and mola finally being able to go full power without rosary breaking when Tsukuba takes it off her.possible fuhai just holds him off as everyone escapes. Wonder where miyabi Kira andhokuto come into play here.


----------



## Chris38 (May 31, 2013)

Well, after seeing the raws:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think that it's possible that we will some see some changes in the whole Outer / Inner Moka situation. After all, it's really fishy that Outer Moka has "returned", moments before the Masked King has made an appearance. 

Since, Inner Moka would be a lot more useful in this situation, compared to her Outer self. 

Of course, the sealing has probably been done to resolve the Alucard situation, but I still except some major developments to occur, since the way Outer Moka has returned has seemed a little too easy to me, considering how much it has been pointed out that the seal has been broken, and all the information that are related to this whole Inner / Outer Moka situation.

Not to mention, there is still a pretty big crack on the Rosario, which is seen on page 26 of the raws ... which, means that the seal hadn't been "fully" recovered.


----------



## Chris38 (Jun 1, 2013)

A translation of chapter 64 has been done. All the credit goes to mkp (mkprovince) from the mangafox forums, for taking his time to do this.

It should be enough for you to understand, what actually occurred in the chapter. 


*Spoiler*: _64 translation_ 





===

@ Page 1

Panel 1
* It's all over! Gyokuro!

Panel 2
* From now on
* You'll never hurt anyone ever again!

Panel 4
* Know Your place!

===

@ Page 3

Panel 1
* How dare... you ...

Panel 2
* You dare kick me
* Me, who is your stepmother

Panel 3
* You're unforgivable, Mokaaa...

Panel 4
* Aah!

===

@ Page 4

Panel 1
* Gwaah!

Panel 3
* What are you...

Panel 4
* Know that whatever you do, this fortress will crash down to the ground
* You have lost

===

@ Page 5

Panel 1
* First this body is eternal after fusing with Alucard
* Just look at the healing power I possess!

Panel 3
* Nobody can stop me now

Panel 4
* She's becoming something even more sinister
* Alert--- Alert---

===

@ Page 6

Panel 1
* The fortress is approaching dangerous altitude
* Collision is imminent
* Time till impact
* Is 10 minutes

Title 0f 64: I'm sorry

Panel 3
* The sound of destruction approaching the Human World

===

@ Page 7

Panel 1
* If you want to hate anyone, hate Akasha for making the Rosario

Panel 2
* It's because of her I manage to gain this power
* It's all because of the power to control Alucard that this Rosario provides

Panel 3
* Kuku... Akasha must be rolling in her grave right now
* The Rosario she created herself would actually lead to the demise of her own daughter

Panel 4
* If you want, you can kneel before me
* Cry as you beg for your life

Panel 5
* JUst how low are you going to stoop...

===

@ Page 8

* Akasha didn't leave her love for you
* It's only death and despair

===

@ Page 9

Panel 1
* Now... How about you receive what's coming

In between Panel 3 & 4
* Mother...!

===

@ Page 10

Panel 3
* What...
* Just what is going on...

Panel 4
* I can't move...
* It feels like my body is turning into stone..
* Just what is going on here

===

@ Page 11

Panel 1
* Hm... You have really gotten way over your head with the power you obtained

Panel 2
* Touhou Fuhai

Panel 4
* Father...
* Father? Oh... worry not. This is just a fake
(Background: The real one is much stronger)

Panel 5
* This is just a doppelganger taking the form of Issa

Panel 6
* I think he's the 2nd Branch Leader but I just can't seem to remember his name

===

@ Page 12

Panel 3
* Touhou Fuhai...
* This... This is all your doing...!? How dare you...

Panel 5
* Gyokuro, you still don't get it?
* You really don't understand anything at all

Panel 6
* It's because of that you end up like that
* The Rosario never did have the power to control Alucard

===

@ Page 13

Panel 1
* It... It doesn't have the power to contol...?
* Don't you make a fool of me
* It works exactly like that just now...!

Panel 2
* How much time do you think that I have poured into researching this Rosario?
* The Rosario forms a deep link with Alucard
* It's with the link that Alucard responds to my commands---...
* Aah... That's undeniably true

Panel 3
* However, the link is formed not with Alucard
* It's Akasha that slumbers within Alucard

===

@ Page 14

Panel 1
* The rosario was created by a mother as a momento for the daughter that is leaving... So that even when separated the two

can still be together
* As fate dictates, the link remains when the mother was consumed by the monster and that's the truth behind the Rosario--

-...

Panel 2
* The love of a mother is ever so great
* Even when she has fused with the monster, her will remains
* As a result Akasha responded to the Rosario as the monster we now see

Panel 3
* Your theory of Alucard obeying commands is wrong but rather it's Akasha who's behind it all
* That's why you're rejected, Gyokuro

Panel 4
* There's no loving mother who would actually kill her own daughter

===

@ Page 15

Panel 1
* Damn... it...
* From the very beginning
* The hope of using the Rosario for my revenge is never going to become true...?

Panel 2
* If that's how it comes to...
* Then what is the point of all I have done...

Panel 3
* DAMN IT ALL!

Panel 5
* Moka!

===

@ Page 16

Panel 1
* It's time to return it
* This rosario is too heavy a burden for you

Panel 3
* Oh, Shit! Alucard is not attacking me because of the Rosario
* If I am to lose it now---...

Panel 5
* ... chan...
* Inner chan...

Panel 6
* Eh...?
* Ah... Finally my voice comes through! It's all because of the Rosario...

===

@ Page 17

Panel 1
* I'm relieved...
* Everything is fine now. Inner chan...

Panel 3
* Outer...
* I see... You're also there for me...

===

@ Page 18

Panel 1
* Wait... How about you just wait for a moment?
* If anything happens to me then there's nobody to stop the fortress
* The Human World is going to be destroyed at this point

Panel 2
* Kukuku.. You just can't do it, can you?
* See?
* Akasha's daughter is such a benevolent person that she can never hope for the mass massacre of the people

Panel 3
* Let go of your hands right now or have you forgotten that I still hold the Joker in my hands right now?
* Hahaha. There's no way she's going to do it
* She's just too naive and I can just kill her off when the time is up
* Do it!
* Tsukune and the others will follow afterwards

Panel 4
* Inner chan
* Gh...!

===

@ Page 19

Panel 3
* Heehee... The hacking of the main computer is a success..!
* The crash has been averted...! You can leave this thing to me now
* [Code confirmed--- Switching all control to manual]

Panel 5
* Wait! Wait! Wait! If that's---...

Panel 7
* Aah

Panel 8
* ... That's enough...
* It's not like a mother to beg for your life...

===

@ Page 20

* Mokaaaaa-----

===

@ Page 21

Panel 2
* I hope mother would forgive me...

Panel 3
* Mother just wanted to get back...
* Father's feelings...
* The happy family back then...

Panel 4
* Kalua oneechan...

Panel 6
* Her heart's punctured
* Even if it's Kalua, this is just...

===

@ Page 22

Panel 1
* When Kokoa was born, mother thought that father would actually return to her side. Father did take mother's efforts to

heart.
* Still, that did nothing to break the bond between father and Akasha

Panel 2
* You must have always thought you were the cause of her fall to darkness

Panel 3
* But... Mother... really does love you...
* She loves.. from the depth of her heart...
* Kalua oneechan

Panel 6
* That why...
* Please... forgive
* If anything... please
* Forgive us...

===

@ Page 23

Panel 1
* ... I'm sorry, Kokoa...
* I cannot do anything for you as a sister...

Panel 2
* I'm sorry...

Panel 3
* I'm so... sor...

===

@ Page 24

Panel 1
* Just what is this...

Panel 2
* You just being selfish...
* What am I to do from now onwards...?

Panel 3
* Just why can't everybody just get along...?
* I really...!

Panel 4
* Loves everyone...
* I truly loves everyone~~~

===

@ Page 25

Panel 5
* How is it?
* Feel anything strange...?

===

@ Page 26

Panel 1
* With this Alucard will remain calm for now
* We really need to think of a way to clean this mess up

Panel 2
* With this... the seal is once again in place

Panel 3
* Ah...

Panel 5
* ... Thank you, Inner chan...
* I guess I will still be borrowing your body for the time being...

===

@ Page 27

Panel 1
* Move it, Tsukune

Panel 2
* Watch yourself! This is a battleground after all...
* Uh.. It's alright, Ruri-san

Panel 4
* (This is just the broken sound of Tsukune's name)

Panel 5
* Tsukuneeee

Panel 6
* Moka-san...

===

@ Page 29

Panel 1
* Waaaah
* I'm so relieved, Moka-san...
* You've successfully reclaimed the Rosario...!
* Truly...

Panel 3
* Let's go home
* Everyone will be---...

====

@ Page 30

Panel 1
* Aaa.. I'm truly happy...
* All of you
* Had acted perfectly like how I wanted

Panel 2
* The end, begins now---

Panel 3
* Let me extend my deepest congratulation to you, Aone Tsukune


----------



## Chris38 (Jun 3, 2013)

Scans of chapter 64 are done: Link removed


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you for the scans and for translation


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 3, 2013)

Chris38 said:


> Scans of chapter 64 are done: Link removed



Thanks a lot Chris


----------



## Zaru (Jun 3, 2013)

Who the hell is that at the end of the chapter


----------



## Blunt (Jun 3, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Who the hell is that at the end of the chapter




Probably gonna be the final villain. He started the Miao/Huang Family War and Fairy Tale.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 3, 2013)

@Zaru: What he^ said. And yes, he is potentially the final villain.

Still a lot to cover though... Kiria and Hokuto, Miyabi, Kuyou who's apparentely still alive (I'm predicting he will achieve 9 tails and be a major villain in the series) and only now the Masked King has made his 1st true appearance.

I'd give this manga arround 20-25 more chapters until the end.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2013)

Just when Tsukine and Outer Moka were reunited then comes the wham moment.


----------



## Finvarra (Jun 3, 2013)

What a nice entry for the Masked King


----------



## haegar (Jun 3, 2013)

^while that is true I feel for Fuhai it kinda sucks


----------



## Nanja (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah, it was the masked king.

I actually felt sympathetic for Gyokuro. Most realistic end for a Harem. Fucking Issa.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 3, 2013)

Bout time Masked King showed up, but for him to one shot Touhou like that means he must be up there in the strength department.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 3, 2013)

He looks ridiculous in that hat tho


----------



## Mistshadow (Jun 4, 2013)

You mean ridiculously awesome^^


And seems like Issa is a prisoner I forsee of the masked king who wouldn't cooperate, which would explain why he hasn't made an appearance yet and that there was an imposter of him going around. Would have still loved to see Fuhai kick this doppelgangers ass all over the place.
Good to see Gyokuro is finally dead.

Now all we have to do is see Miyabi come back into play, What's going on with Hokuto and Kira, Stil counting on Fuhai not being completely out of play yet that would be anti-climactic. He can take a hit, let's see that young form come back and kick ass.

On a side note I'm happy that the focus of the series and all the masked kings plans are actually on Tsukune and his specialness and that Moka seems to have been a decoy to everyone. That would make sense considering this page:


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 30, 2013)

Get the phone.

Cause I called it.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 30, 2013)

Holy crap man.....

So....


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 65_ 



Miyabi was alucard all along


----------



## Nanja (Jun 30, 2013)

What the heck happened to Gin. He's like my favorite character and they don't even acknowledge his condition. Damn Harem genre.


----------



## Mistshadow (Jun 30, 2013)

Wow

TOTAL mind fuck

DEFINITELY well written. Definitely didn't expect that. Miyabi, FUCKING MIYABI is ALUCARD.

Fuhai needs to hurry up and transform to his youthful mode. Akasha better hurry up and get back into play since she should be able to go toe to toe for a while. 
I'm glad the masked king is someone we were already familiar with rather than some other character have no idea who is. 
I wonder if Kira and Hokuto are in on this or what's the deal with them. I'm surprised Miyabi was a vampire this whole time and no one was able to figure it out lol.
Let's see what Akua does in this, since she should be no match for him.


JUST WOW


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 30, 2013)

Kiria *definitely* is. He's Miyabi's 'son' in a sense, isn't he?


----------



## haegar (Jun 30, 2013)

the fuck am i reading?  I don't care if scan is out alrdy - spoiler stuff like that for a day or two, you killed ma mindfuck moment 

I agree on the WOW. this looks kinda bad.

I wonder though if he miscalculated about the rosary  he better did 

guess this would be the time for tsukune to go back to that form...


----------



## Mistshadow (Jun 30, 2013)

haegar said:


> the fuck am i reading?  I don't care if scan is out alrdy - spoiler stuff like that for a day or two, you killed ma mindfuck moment
> 
> I agree on the WOW. this looks kinda bad.
> 
> ...



Rule is you spoiler tag it when there's just the raw out. Once the English scan is out it's fair game.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm guessing Mr. Bus Driver is off to go get the Chairman. If Fuhai has enough juice in his youthful form + the Chairman joins them, they might stand of chance of... not getting annihilated lol.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 1, 2013)

Good lord Miyabi was on that Elder Kwon shit this chapter 

But damn these guys are gonna need back up like a muthafucka if they want any hope of surviving this, then again Tsukune could try to completely release the Holy lock?


----------



## Chris38 (Jul 1, 2013)

Since, this is still Tsukune's second year at Youkai Academy... and considering the fact that school based manga, usually  don't end, until the main protagonist doesn't graduate from it.

So, considering the fact that there is still Tsukune's third year ... I don't see them being capable of wining this fight ... not to mention, the fact that it would be pretty anticlimactic, if something like that happens ... since, what kind of "final antagonist" Miyabi would be, if he was actually defeated so soon, after his "introduction".

The least they can achieve is a ... stale mate, but even that ... would probably require some sacrifices... 

In other words, I think we should brace ourself, for some few tearjerker moments ... which, will most likely start, as soon as the next chapter begins.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jul 1, 2013)

『Miyabi was Alucard all along? 

... He lost an arm... No big deal, he will regenerate it next chapter. Just like Chris said, this definitely can't be the final battle. The most they can do is stalemate and get away from him.』

『Well, one of my predictions seems to be correct so far that "Miyabi" would be the final villain.

Still want to know what happened to Kuyou and if Kiria and Hokuto are just making an act for Alucard/Miyabi. Kiria is definitely on Alucard's side, not so sure about Hokuto.』


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Jul 1, 2013)

Miyabi pulled out an Aizen.
HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jul 1, 2013)

TwentyFifthNight said:


> Miyabi pulled out an Aizen.
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.



『No wonder he always gave me an Aizen vibe.』


----------



## haegar (Jul 1, 2013)

I guess it might be possible that since he technically is still sealed there's a chance that tsukune's strongest form aint completely useless. akuha can't do anything but buy time anyways.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jul 1, 2013)

『Now that I look at it... Miyabi does have a resemblance to Akuha who is Alucard's(his) granddaughter. Dat foreshadowing.』



『Anyway, either the Bus Driver appears to rescue them from that place or Akuha or someone else becomes a sacrifice to buy time for the others to escape. Him getting defeated is obviously not going to happen. Never mind that he lost his arm, he's going to be casual next chapter...

Oh and noticed that Kuyou's dimension is called "The Masked King" so he may be teamed up with Alucard after all. Just hope he reaches dem 9 tails. 』


----------



## Blαck (Jul 1, 2013)

The Bus driver better bring the Headmaster back with him, they need some back up asap.


----------



## Chris38 (Jul 1, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> 『Anyway, either the Bus Driver appears to rescue them from that place or Akuha or someone else becomes a sacrifice to buy time for the others to escape. Him getting defeated is obviously not going to happen. Never mind that he lost his arm, he's going to be casual next chapter...
> 
> Oh and noticed that Kuyou's dimension is called "The Masked King" so he may be teamed up with Alucard after all. Just hope he reaches dem 9 tails. 』



The scene that you mentioned, in the translation that you have been seeing, has a mistranslation. 

In the, more acurate translation, it was supposed to mean that the dimension that Kuyou was in, was created by the Masked King, which makes it more then obvious, that Kuyou is cooperating with Miyabi ... and that, we will probably see him again, during Tsukune's third year at Youkai Academy.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jul 1, 2013)

Chris38 said:


> The scene that you mentioned, in the translation that you have been seeing, has a mistranslation.
> 
> In the, more acurate translation, it was supposed to mean that the dimension that Kuyou was in, was created by the Masked King, which makes it more then obvious, that Kuyou is cooperating with Miyabi ... and that, we will probably see him again, during Tsukune's third year at Youkai Academy.



『Well, the fact that he ran away from Tsukune pretty much solidified that we will see him again.

And yeah, I forgot about the mistranslation, that way it certainly makes it obvious that he's working for Alucard, not to mention that he, just like Kiria and Hokuto, both we know who worked for Alucard, was also an infiltrator in the Youkai Academy and that Kiria happened to send Tsukune over to the dimension that Alucard created, for Kuyou to get his revenge.

He has to get much stronger though, he was pratically one-shot by Tsukune with only his 1st seal open and Tsukune is going to be much stronger than he is now. As I said before, I'd say he will reach the 9 tails(he will be quite OP since he would be 16x stronger than he is now since each tail gained doubles his power) before fighting Tsukune again.』


----------



## The Big G (Jul 1, 2013)

The SWAG is strong with this one


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jul 1, 2013)

The Big G said:


> The SWAG is strong with this one




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chris38 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hm, personally I'm wondering what the revelation that Miyabi is a clone of Alucard, brings to the topic of Tsukune's transformation...

To say the least, this revelation definitely points out, that Gyokuro was wrong about another thing, apart from the actual function that the Rosario has... it seems like she was also wrong, when she talked about the properties of Alucard's blood.

After all, if Miyabi managed to keep his sanity, despite the fact that his "main body" mutated to such an extreme extent, then Tsukune shouldn't have a problem of surviving his bodies transformation as well. 

Of course, I'm aware of the fact that Tsukune was originally a human, while Miyabi - "Alucard" was originally a vampire, but let's not forget that Tsukune also has the assistance of the three Dark Lords, his companions, and his own determinator nature - so, even if Tsukune's transformation might be more difficult then Alucard's ... the assistance of the "outside factor's", that I mentioned above, should be enough to, clear the rocky steps of Tsukune's "change".

Not to mention ... after Tsukune underwent the human modification technique, his human origins, might not have such a huge effect on the state of his "transformation" ...


----------



## Mistshadow (Jul 9, 2013)

really wondering how they will get out of this alucard's way. and just how much power does miyabi have as being a 'clone' rather than the real thing. 

obviously a shit ton to do what he just did to fuhai and to have as much authority and be above gyokuro to threaten her constantly.
but we know akua<gyokuro which leads one to think this will barely buy any time.

fuhai youth? akasha? bus driver? Full Tsukune Transformation?

Those are really the only 4 options I see here.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 9, 2013)

Mistshadow said:


> really wondering how they will get out of this alucard's way. and just how much power does miyabi have as being a 'clone' rather than the real thing.
> 
> obviously a shit ton to do what he just did to fuhai and to have as much authority and be above gyokuro to threaten her constantly.
> but we know akua<gyokuro which leads one to think this will barely buy any time.
> ...



I'm betting on Fuhai transforming and running interference while the Bus driver gets them the hell outta there asap.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jul 9, 2013)

Mistshadow said:


> fuhai youth? akasha? bus driver? Full Tsukune Transformation?
> 
> Those are really the only 4 options I see here.



『Young Fuhai is unlikely... He likely has barely enough Youkai energy to transform into his young self, otherwise, he, knowing that he was facing Alucard, he would've transformed into his young self already no? Unless he is willing to waste his life energy to do the transformation.

Akasha appearing now would sound a bit ass-pullish.

Tsukune undergoing the transformation is out of question as well, he's already "losing it" as it is, he can't possibly undergo his full transformation now.』

『It's time for them to just simply escape to a safe place and train to get stronger. So yeah, either Bus Driver appears to rescue them or someone is going to be a sacrifice to buy them time.

Though I think it's obvious the Bus Driver is going to be a part of this. He is there for a reason.』


----------



## Mistshadow (Jul 9, 2013)

Which is why this next chapter is paramount.

Why do u say he CAN'T. 
He very well can when he has to push himself. 

He did it casually with akua and pushed himself for Tsukuba ritual. He Has life force.


----------



## Finvarra (Jul 10, 2013)

I figured the bus driver being there was just sort of a perfect haha moment, of all the good guys to be able to fly the base it would be the bus driver.

However the bus driver has given useful advise on a number of occasions, set up barriers to prevent the outside world interfering in fights and keeps popping up perhaps he is some powerful demon who just wants a peaceful life who has finally decide to come out of retirement.

Maybe he’s the hidden ace. 

Tsukune going to full monster might actually happen through. I keep thinking that at some point hes going to become a proper demon perhaps a bit like alucards clone hes a true monster capable to transforming into a more powerful form. But some how I don’t think its going to be that simple to control the demon side of him.

Akasha is still alive to some degree I guess since she is essentially what is controlling alucard but I don’t really expect she is a single being anymore who can separate herself from alucard in some easy way.

Lastly there is also the headmaster as a possible option for rescuer.


----------



## Mistshadow (Jul 10, 2013)

The bus driver is the biggest mystery that the author has in this story right now. 

He's like the Miyabi of the good guys, EXCEPT EVEN MORE.

He is the power that brought Tsukune into the story to begin with. And is friends with BOTH Mikogami and Fuhai, DARK LORDS. 

I wouldn't be surprised if he is in the same league as the dark lords if not slightly hire than those 2. This would allow him to do what's needed to do in this situation to rival clone alucard.

Keep in mind the guy hasn't ever been scratched yet in this series. Whereas we have Fuhai and mikogami both been blown away and sliced/cut respectively. We even have miyabi who had his arm cut off and bled.


----------



## Fiona (Jul 11, 2013)

So i finished Season 1 of Sekirei. 

> Hears Musubi's voice 

> Sounds familiar 

Thats Moka  

Only took me the whole season. 


Sorry. Random.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 11, 2013)

Fiona said:


> So i finished Season 1 of Sekirei.
> 
> > Hears Musubi's voice
> 
> ...



Sorry, but Saori Hayami voices Musubi, while Moka is voiced by Nana Misuki.


----------



## Chris38 (Jul 31, 2013)

The raws of the next chapter are out: 

... and s**t has hit the fan, if I have to state my opinion on what actually happens in the latest chapter.


----------



## Mistshadow (Jul 31, 2013)

Stuff just hit threw the fan ceiling and even the satellite.


Bit as we've been wondering for the last 5chaoters I feel like, HOW THE FUCK ARE THEY GOING TO GET THROUGH THIS.


----------



## Chris38 (Jul 31, 2013)

^

Most likely, the Bus Driver is going to do something pretty awesome, to get everyone out of the crushed Floating Garden, 

At least, I believe that he is the only person, on the Floating Garden who is unharmed, and considering the interview that I mentioned a few months ago, Ikeda did say, in it that there is going to be some twist about the Bus Driver in the conclusion of season II.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 31, 2013)

Chris38 said:


> The raws of the next chapter are out:




*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit! Akua just went apeshit on that fool :WOW

But damn, from the looks of it Tsukune is gonna lose his shit again and fight .


----------



## Chris38 (Aug 1, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And what is that going to solve ? Since, personally I doubt that Tsukune in his berserk form is going to fare better then Akua.

In fact it would simply make the situation even worse...


----------



## Blαck (Aug 1, 2013)

Chris38 said:


> And what is that going to solve ? Since, personally I doubt that Tsukune in his berserk form is going to fare better then Akua.
> 
> In fact it would simply make the situation even worse...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He's the MC, so he practically has to fight the villain whether he can win or not. Akua fighting Alucard/Dracula (or whatever) wouldn't be any better since Tsukune and her are of the same level.

And at the very least they're are the only ones who could hold him off until someone shows up to help.


----------



## Chris38 (Aug 1, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Well, if you haven't noticed ... Tsukune has also been injured in the attack that struck Outer Moka.

Of course, the wound could recover, if he actually transforms into his berserk state, but still with the abilities that Alucard demonstrated fighting him, at the current moment, fighting him is pretty suicidal, at least to me.

And Tsukune and Akua aren't the only ones who can "stall for time", since the Bus Driver is also present on the Floating Garden and he is relatively unharmed. 

So, it might be possible that the Bus Driver is going to be person who will hold Alucard off ... since, I certainly think that he does have some pretty unusual abilities that might be useful in this situation.

But, we will have to wait and see, how it goes, when the next chapter is going to be released.


----------



## haegar (Aug 1, 2013)

fucking hell that looks ... er ... medic, we need a medic !!


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Aug 1, 2013)

The dude regenerates from that shit? ... It really makes me wonder how are they going to get out of this one. With Moka and Tsukuna mortally wounded...
And it seems like Kiria either defeated Hokuto or they have been together since the start and were just faking fighting like Alucard did with Kiria?
And I guess we have a small flashback of Akuha and her friend.

And what's with chapter 65*B*? Is there a A? Or better isn't this supposed to be A?


----------



## Chris38 (Aug 2, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> The dude regenerates from that shit? ... It really makes me wonder how are they going to get out of this one. With Moka and Tsukuna mortally wounded...
> And it seems like Kiria either defeated Hokuto or they have been together since the start and were just faking fighting like Alucard did with Kiria?
> And I guess we have a small flashback of Akuha and her friend.



Well, both Moka and Tsukune have Alucard's blood in their veins, which should  help them regenerate their wounds to the point, where they wouldn't be "mortal" anymore.

I believe that he has defeated Hokuto, or Hokuto overused his powers, during the fight with Kiria and as a result, he has fallen into a coma.

Even, if it's small ... it's enough to realize what has actually happened to her "friend". 



Grimm6Jack said:


> And what's with chapter 65*B*? Is there a A? Or better isn't this supposed to be A?



The chapter that was released a month ago, which had a smaller amount of pages, then usual, is the A part, while the current month's chapter is the B part - Ikeda probably didn't want us to stomach all the revelations and events related with Alucard's "revival" in a single go, which is probably the reason why he separated chapter 65 into two parts.


----------



## haegar (Aug 2, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



well, in a way this just now feels bad cause Tsukune and Moka kinda have plot armor. Dreadful things might happen to them but they will somehow in one form or another survive. takes the tension outa bit I feel. also I am beginning to get giddy here, not that stuff is getting overly dragged out but it will prly need either Schoolhead/Busdriver or Akasha intervention or both to salvage this so can we please cut to the chase before next January? 

anyways, looks like the Rosario is done for good so I wonder if that will prompt something ....


----------



## Chris38 (Aug 2, 2013)

haegar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





I agree that Inner Moka and Tsukune are going to survive this, but that doesn't make the current situation less exiting to me, since Tsukune has been in quite an unstable condition, due to Alucard's "presence", so the effects of that, might return ... considering the fact that Alucard's "main body" has reawakened again. .

The destruction of the Rosario, will definitely prompt something when it comes to Outer Moka's existence. 

As for Akasha's or the Bus Driver's intervention, well I agree that it's quite likely that they are going to intervene, and somehow prevent Alucard from rampaging in the human city, but they can't reverse time to prevent the masquerade from being broken, since the crush of the Floating Garden into the human city,  is going to have some pretty serious consequences, in my opinion. 




Second of all, here is a rough translation of the events that happen in the chapter, which I found on another forum (and the person who posted it, said that it's OK, to share it):


*Spoiler*: _rough translation, chapter 65-2_ 



I might as well translate as much of the Chinese as possible. Pardon me but I'm not familiar with Japanese honorifics so I'll try my best.
Moka: Akua-Neesan...
Miyabi/Alucard: ...Would you please step aside, Akua... You should also know "the bomb" called Akasha is sleeping inside my original body, and Moka is the "fuse." Not killing her is too dangerous.
Akua: No. This is not what we agreed on. "As long as the seal is undone, I won't take Moka's life." This is what you promised me, Alucard. I will kill anyone who hurts Moka regardless of who they are.
Miyabi/Alucard: What a shame. Is this betrayal? My last kin. In that case, I'll have to get rid of you, too.
Akua: Hmph. Looks like I don't have to hold back anymore.
Tsukune and all the other injured people: ! Ugh!
Moka: Akua-Neesan. Then the reason she wants to break the seal is because of me? In reality, it's to protect me
Alucard: Ah. It's all for your dear little sister. Meh. In that case, have you heard this story? A long time ago... In China there's a young woman named Jasmine.
Jasmine was a young vampire. She had a single sister. They weren't exactly blood related but they were really close. They hid their identity while living in the human populace. They were happy even though they were poor. Then one day, Jasmine was killed by humans. The people suspected her of being a vampire. After a brutal torture they killed her by putting spikes through her
Akua: Jasmine
Akua: Shut up...
Moka: Does that mean... before Akua-Neesan came to our home...!
Alucard: Didn't you swear over the corpse of your own sister? You swore that you'd slaughter all the humans and that's the reason I helped you.
Akua: SHUT UP! SHUT UP! SHUT UP! SHUT UP!
Alucard: Oh... Speaking of which, Jasmine and Moka looks alike! Even if you are to pour all your love to Moka, Jasmine still wouldn't be happy.
Akua: I already said "Shut up" didn't I, Alucard?
Alucard: Asshole!
Tsukune: In an instant!!? Someone our combined attack wasn't able to take down was instantly hacked to pieces! Akua is incredibly strong...
Akua: Don't worry... The past is the past... After meeting Moka, I found something even more valuable... This time I will definitely protect Moka... My dearest sister...
Moka:... Akua-Neesan
Alucard: What a spoiled brat. You're really strong. Your strength could rival the Three Hades Lord of the past. However your mind is just the mind of a child that cares and acts selfishly. Irrational.
Fang Fang: Where's it coming from?
Yukari: Eh
Alucard: There's no turning back for the ones who have chosen the path of vengeance
Tsukune: Moka! It's dangerous!
Moka: Tsukune!?
Moka: Tsu... kune...
Alucard: I already said I'm a piece of Alucard. As long as the main body is around, I will never be destroyed. Well, unlock the seal. Let the reign of darkness begin.
Akua: ALUCARD!
Bus Driver: What... What's going on? An immeasurable power suddenly appeared from the lowest point of the fortress. This could only mean... Alucard has awoken...!? Not good. I can't control the fortress. It is about to crash to the human world!


----------



## Chris38 (Aug 4, 2013)

Chapter 65-2 is out: Here's your Chinese (?)/RAW scan, folks.


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 4, 2013)

Honestly, the only way they can get out of this is through some deus ex machina shit. Mangaka took it too far


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 4, 2013)

No it took it just right. Season 3 is going to be more darker than 2 and I can't wait.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 4, 2013)

Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 




Well guess Akua just got some massive hype,being potentially stronger than the 3 Demon lords and all


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 8, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> 50-53, 53 is the final chapter.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well she's definitely stronger than old Fuhai since she blitzed Aluclone here while Fuhai couldn't do shit even coming from behind. She was outfought by Young Fuhai back at Fong Fong's house but then she could've been holding back.

Sucks what happened to Jasmin though, no wonder Akua got to be as brutal as she is. She may be incestuous but she's still one of my favorite characters in the series. I sincerely hope she lives through this and joins Tsukune, Moka and CO as they try to find a way to take Alucard down for good.


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 8, 2013)

Adamant soul said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She wasn't holding back. While Tohofuhai acknowledged her raw ability, Akua later confessed sh was utterly terrified fighting him and had to resort to the hostages just to survive.

Also remember Tohofuhai has burned up most of his energy. Alucard's level of effort is also questionable


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Aug 8, 2013)

Adamant soul said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As stated above, the effort Alucard was putting against Akua is questionable, he looked way too chill even after getting his arm cut off by surprise... His Yokai energy alone was strong enough to scare Old Fuhai and Tsukune and co. This alone should more or less make Alucard much stronger than her.

The fact that he aknowledges her as stronger than the 3 dark lords in raw strength? Well... Last time we saw Akasha was far stronger than her, also the strongest DL, and Young Fuhai blitzed and terrified her. Fuhai did say that she was stronger than him in close combat...

She can likely live through this, it's 50/50 right now. But I think the author is going to make at least 1 sacrifice for the group to escape so it's likely going to be her.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 8, 2013)

I doubt that translation is 10/10 accurate. Alucard probably meant that she has more or equal potential as the 3 Dark Lords. I very much doubt she's stronger than them as of this moment. 

She can't be stronger than Akasha at the very least. The latter is a Shinso and virtually unkillable, which should make her stronger than Akua by default.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Aug 8, 2013)

Blunt said:


> She can't be stronger than Akasha at the very least. The latter is a Shinso and virtually unkillable, which should make her stronger than Akua by default.



Exactly the reason why I don't think that trans is 100% correct either. This and that it was heavily implied that young Fuhai was stronger than her.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 8, 2013)

Where's your sig from?


----------



## Blαck (Aug 8, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Where's your sig from?



Kurumi from Date a Live.


----------



## Chris38 (Aug 10, 2013)

Blunt said:


> She can't be stronger than Akasha at the very least. The latter is a Shinso and virtually unkillable, which should make her stronger than Akua by default.



Or Alucard might be simply exaggerating things, and he meant that Akua is quite powerful, and under certain circumstances ... can, even give a Shinso vampire, or the Three Dark Lords, a hard time.

After all, I doubt, that a "normal" Shinso vampire, would regenerate as fast as Alucard did, from the attack, that Akua executed on Alucard in the latest chapter.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 10, 2013)

Adamant soul said:


> Well she's definitely stronger than old Fuhai since she blitzed Aluclone here while Fuhai couldn't do shit even coming from behind. She was outfought by Young Fuhai back at Fong Fong's house but then she could've been holding back.
> 
> Sucks what happened to Jasmin though, no wonder Akua got to be as brutal as she is. She *may be incestuous* but she's still one of my favorite characters in the series. I sincerely hope she lives through this and joins Tsukune, Moka and CO as they try to find a way to take Alucard down for good.



Isn't that a good thing? 
I don't understand how she can be "this strong" after being defeated by Tsukune (although I already forgot how exactly she got defeated. But it was through the same technique he learned). But putting her on a evel with the Dark Lords is...questionable. There are some good theories in the thread regarding this to, so I won't iterate on it any further.

And damn, the ship really crashed. And Tsukune & Moka got skewered (talking bout skewered, poor Jasmine T_T).


----------



## Mistshadow (Aug 10, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Isn't that a good thing?
> I don't understand how she can be "this strong" after being defeated by Tsukune (although I already forgot how exactly she got defeated. But it was through the same technique he learned). But putting her on a evel with the Dark Lords is...questionable. There are some good theories in the thread regarding this to, so I won't iterate on it any further.
> 
> And damn, the ship really crashed. And Tsukune & Moka got skewered (talking bout skewered, poor Jasmine T_T).



I'm not going to say Akua is on the level of the dark lords. Fuhai is clearly still in his young form which doesn't hold a candle to his youth. I'm pretty sure the translation is supposed to be close to their power.

To refresh your memory Akua has power, and her defense revolves around not getting hit because her body is naturally not as durable to take big hits. During the fight she had a memory flashback to Jasmine and distracted herself with dilemma of fighting Moka which left her open for a powerhouse kick from Moka (who has shinso brute strength) and sent her flying.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 2, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The bus driver is one of the 3 Dark Lords


----------



## Blunt (Sep 2, 2013)

Chairman  **


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 2, 2013)

About goddamn time Chairman 

But I'm still wondering, will the final battle be postponed or is this really it?


----------



## son_michael (Sep 2, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh snap, I did not expect outer Moka to die...much less after a confession of love from Tsukune and then a kiss...Will Tsukune be forced to accept inner Moka as the only Moka now? Will Inner Moka and Tsukune talk about these feelings?




that was a bittersweet chapter...


----------



## dream (Sep 2, 2013)

Outer Moka to die and not get brought back by some bullshit?  It would be a wish coming true for me.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 2, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> About goddamn time Chairman
> 
> But I'm still wondering, will the final battle be postponed or is this really it?


Didn't the author mention something about Part 3? 

The story has a lot of potential to end or to change gear and continue on right now. One of the major plot points of Part 1 was Yokai Academy's policy on preparing monsters for integration into the human world. If the author pulled out a time skip in the next several chapters and decided to focus on the world and the conflicts that arise from humans and monsters co-existing, plus the looming threat of Alucard, I think he could have the recipe for something epic.


----------



## NW (Sep 2, 2013)

Damn, shit just went down. 

I wonder how Inner Moka will react to Outer Moka dying.


----------



## Mistshadow (Sep 2, 2013)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh shit.

Miyabi/Alucard just made a wow.
Finally gonna get to see Headmaster go all out. Hopefully Fuhai goes young berserk mode.
And I have a feeling the end/postponement of Alucard will be a Akasha X FullTransformed Tsukune combo.

poor moka.




SOMEONE TRANSLATE!


edit: NVM

this

Already done



SPOILERS: 

double edit: CHRIST, for headmaster Mikogami to teleport and protect a whole cities worth of people to make this a battlefield for them. WOW. His demeanor Badass. Touching moment with Tsukune and Moka I'm sad.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 2, 2013)

Dream said:


> Outer Moka to die and not get brought back by some bullshit?  It would be a wish coming true for me.



C'mon Dream, you know someone's gonna come up with a way to separate the personalities, on that Bruce Banner and Hulk shit 


Anyway, last of the Great Lords bout' to fight? Awesome 

I'd only hope Tsukune stops crying long enough to go berserk and wreck some shit.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 2, 2013)

Really touching scene with Outer Moka.  


But I don't think Outer Moka is gone for good.  I still have the belief both halves were really part of the whole.   Where the Inner was like the traditional vampire, while the Outer (while resembling the mother) was really the feminine side that was brought out.  Where Moka could lead "normal" life than a life of a true vampire.



Next Chapter,  Tsukune goes all out!


----------



## The Big G (Sep 2, 2013)

Hell its about time they smooched....but alas poor outer moka


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 2, 2013)

No words can explain what just happened here. I did not think the author would actually kill Outer Moka.



We're headed for some dark and paralysis times here in the Rosario universe


----------



## Chris38 (Sep 3, 2013)

Tsukune going all out, won't achieve much, since his berserk form is not powerful enough to negate Alucard's regenerative ability. 

And having his berserk form power up, to the point where he would be capable of doing that, would pretty much break all the power logic that this series has ... and I refuse to believe that Ikeda is an author that would fail to realize that.


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 3, 2013)

Anyone thinking that outer Moka is really gone and who is happy about it

Is going to have a bad time 

given the BS that has been pulled already with the other friends, I'm staying skeptic as long as the story isn't over.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 3, 2013)

Sad inner moka is gone tsukune is gonna go berserk


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 3, 2013)

Something tells me she will return later on in the story and I won't be too happy about it, only because it would take away from this grave moment we have here.


----------



## Chris38 (Sep 4, 2013)

I doubt that Outer Moka is going to return, since you have to break the cycle at some point.

I mean, pretty much, since the beginning of  the reveal of what Outer Mtoka's personality is, we have entered a cycle of the seal being broken and then repaired ...  and the longer this cycle continues, the more unbelievable and unoriginal it becomes ...  I mean, for how long can something like that  continue, for 1000 times ... or maybe till the end of this manga... 

Ehm, ... I mean, I don't think that it would be a good move to continue this cycle infinitely, which is the reason why, I think, Ikeda did something, like what occurred in the recent chapters ... he has repaired the Rosario, and Outer Moka recovered in the process, and two chapter's later it has been broken again, and before Outer Moka completely disappeared, she had a quite emotional and tearful goodbye scene with Tsukune.   

Based on that, I think that the Rosario is going to stay in the "broken" stage, and if (a big if) Outer Moka is going to return, she won't have the same form that she had before.


----------



## Mistshadow (Sep 4, 2013)

outter moka said it herself, her reason for being was the seal, and its completely broken now.
I doubt she will be coming back EXCEPT in the possible occurrence that Inner AND Outer kinda fuse together in such a way that they become ONE.

That is the only last believeable way to keep her. Afterall Outer is powerless anyways, she's not a fighter. With the way the story is going, they need all the fighters they need fulltime. And that means Inner needs to unleash her full shinso power regardless of the situation now also, which was being suppressed to keep the seal intact at least the little bit that it was.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 4, 2013)

I wouldn't mind Inner Moka trying to comfort Tsukune and then reveal her feelings for him, it might be interesting to see Tsukune essentially fall in love with a new woman(who just so happens to be a different version of the girl he loves)


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 4, 2013)

I also am under the impression that Outer Moka won't appear again, or if so it would be as mist said, she will be fused with Inner Moka as one.
I mean, the scene itself made it seem like Outer Moka's final moments in the series. Inb4 Ikeda pulls a Kubo.

Anyway, how long will it take for me to see 9 tailed Kuyou?


----------



## Mistshadow (Sep 4, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> I also am under the impression that Outer Moka won't appear again, or if so it would be as mist said, she will be fused with Inner Moka as one.
> I mean, the scene itself made it seem like Outer Moka's final moments in the series. Inb4 Ikeda pulls a Kubo.
> 
> *Anyway, how long will it take for me to see 9 tailed Kuyou?*



Probably EOS, and he would probably still go down easily. He's the closest thing Tsukune has to a rival lol.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 5, 2013)

Mistshadow said:


> Probably EOS, and he would probably still go down easily. He's the closest thing Tsukune has to a rival lol.



Fighting Tsukune a 3rd time and going down easily again would be disappoiting. Especially after a such a gigantic powerup(16x stronger at least) and hype behind the 9 tails, if I remember correctly it was stated that the strongest Yokos could rival gods.


----------



## Mistshadow (Sep 5, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> Fighting Tsukune a 3rd time and going down easily again would be disappoiting. Especially after a such a gigantic powerup(16x stronger at least) and hype behind the 9 tails, if I remember correctly it was stated that the strongest Yokos could rival gods.



Well keep in mind that lightning dude is supposedly the lightning 'god' in some religions. As is the Tengu dude.

And Alucard you can rank above what you would label a 'god' in power since he is the strongest vampire in existence, and vampires have been labeled as the most powerful monsters.

So you gotta define god before you define what power level he will be.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 9, 2013)

Who will Tsukune end up with now? 

We all know he loved outer Moka more than anyone else so who will he end up with now. I personally hope its inner Moka instead cause I really don't want to see some harem ending bullshit...he must choose only one.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 10, 2013)

Well, considering how wishy-washy he's been up till' now, in regards to all the girl's feelings for him, the fact that finally said "i love you" to one of them would seem like a commitment on his end.

Though we also have to remember that kurumu will litterally die if he firmly/finally rejects her, and mizore will resign herself to following him around like a half-neglected puppy for the rest of her life. The only one's who have a decent chance of accepting his rejection w/o it ruining them/killing them is ruby and yukari (though yuki' seems hellbent on putting herself into a 3-way relationship w/ him and moka)

With all that being said, unless the author goes back on miz/kur's characters, we'll prob end up with a harem end of some kind.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 10, 2013)

i'm fine with a harem end.
:ignoramus


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 10, 2013)

Mistshadow said:


> Well keep in mind that lightning dude is supposedly the lightning 'god' in some religions. As is the Tengu dude.
> 
> And Alucard you can rank above what you would label a 'god' in power since he is the strongest vampire in existence, and vampires have been labeled as the most powerful monsters.
> 
> So you gotta define god before you define what power level he will be.



Alucard is an exception... He is a Shinso after all. Vampires weren't labeled the utmost strongests, they were labeled as among the strongests, it's implied yes but it's not fact.
Alucard is in fact more of a composite being rather than a 100% Vampire being anyway.

And that Raika dude? Kuyou with only 5 tails, not even using his full mode, is stronger than him, tho I know what you are trying to say about the 'god' thing.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 2, 2013)

_Really_ fucking disappointed with the Chairman. 

San gonna solo though.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 2, 2013)

Got to say, the military sure responded fast.   Only took them a few minutes to mobilize...... and to get foddered.


----------



## Seika (Oct 2, 2013)

So, will this arc be the last one or is Ikeda gonna make a season 3 manga?


----------



## Seika (Oct 4, 2013)

Me neither, since it's very likely that outer Moka is permanently dead. I just thought that since the time-frame for each series is about a year , that Season 3 would be about their third year at the academy.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 4, 2013)

Poor fodder military. Your screen time was short, but we'll remember you


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

San. 

Even Alucard recognized how strong she is. 

Having said that, I fully expect that the next time we see her, she'll be dead. I hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Oct 5, 2013)

Looks like the Chairman isn't the battle type. And Sun facing Alucard?  Definitely not going to be alone, tho I'm glad to see her again... And I guess Outer Moka is really dead as suspected.


----------



## RedZ1900 (Oct 24, 2013)

Just read the latest chapters, Holy Balls, I gotta get into this manga again.


----------



## rajin (Nov 1, 2013)

*Rosario + Vampire II 66-Part 3 Raw*

*Ch.37*


----------



## Laillo (Nov 1, 2013)

Link removed

Shit just got real.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 1, 2013)

Holy shit! Epic fucking chapter!

San getting that Dark Lord level hype.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Nov 1, 2013)

Seems like the series is ending soon, but I wonder if there's still a chance for a harem ending... Probably not


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 1, 2013)

We're about to see some hardcore badasses throw down:amazed:amazed


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 1, 2013)

Goomoonryong said:


> Seems like the series is ending soon, but I wonder if there's still a chance for a harem ending... Probably not



What do you mean? I thought there was going to be a part 3 and their never was going to be an harem ending.


----------



## Chris38 (Nov 2, 2013)

Punk Zebra said:


> What do you mean? I thought there was going to be a part 3 and their never was going to be an harem ending.



Yeah, I doubt that we are close to the ending as well, since I still don't see Alucard being defeated here, since there are still a few unresolved plot points remaining, like the matter of the eggs planted in various locations around the world.

Not to mention, I don't see Tsukune's issues with his transformations ending, it's going to be far from it, in fact ... since I think that this is the time, where the issues are going to be even more apparent, after a brief temporary stable state, since there is nothing restricting the blood flowing in Tsukune's body anymore.

As for the romantic angle ... well the development in the current chapter, shows pretty well, who has the priority in Tsukune's heart. 

Although I wonder how Moka is going to react, after she learns about what Tsukune sacrificed to save her


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 2, 2013)

Holy shit, did i just see akua be a part of tsukune's harem?
Hahahahaha


----------



## Rax (Nov 2, 2013)

Still way behind on this manga


----------



## Gabe (Nov 2, 2013)

Interesting chapter


----------



## Rax (Nov 2, 2013)

Anything cool happening? :33


----------



## Chris38 (Nov 3, 2013)

Chapter is out on mangaholic's irc channel.

It's also here, if you don't want to use irc: chapter 9


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 3, 2013)

Well said Tskune
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Does this now mean that Moka will now have human blood? Oh! and Akua seems to have dropped her panties for Tskune


----------



## Chris38 (Nov 6, 2013)

Punk Zebra said:


> Well said Tskune
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think that Tsukune has any human blood left in his veins, at this point ...after all, the first thing inside Tsukune's body that has changed, as a result of Moka's injections, was his blood and the item that has been keeping him as a human, was the Holy Lock ... and you know what recently happened to it.

So ... no, I doubt that Moka will now have human blood.


----------



## Roman (Nov 6, 2013)

After reading this chapter, I'm starting to think the lock did more harm than good. He went through the transformation ritual after all, and that was done with the express purpose of allowing him to fully transform. The lock keeping him from becoming a Vampire when he was perfectly capable of it was what was giving him trouble against Gyokuro.


----------



## son_michael (Nov 6, 2013)

Freedan said:


> After reading this chapter, I'm starting to think the lock did more harm than good. He went through the transformation ritual after all, and that was done with the express purpose of allowing him to fully transform. The lock keeping him from becoming a Vampire when he was perfectly capable of it was what was giving him trouble against Gyokuro.



yea but now he loses his humanity. Can he ever go back to his mother again? Will he have a human appearance anymore?

That lock was invaluable.


----------



## Roman (Nov 6, 2013)

son_michael said:


> yea but now he loses his humanity. Can he ever go back to his mother again? Will he have a human appearance anymore?
> 
> That lock was invaluable.



From what I understood, the ritual was done just so he wouldn't lose his human consciousness, and it's already heavily implied it was successful due to the fact Tsukune, even after taking off the lock, gave Moka his blood. His appearance might change a bit (wings lol) but perhaps he can retract them the same way Kurumu can. Nvm that most demons can take on a human appearance at will, and Vampires don't look much different from humans to start with.

The lock was invaluable for relatively trivial things, but Tsukune was right to take it off to save Moka.


----------



## son_michael (Nov 6, 2013)

Freedan said:


> From what I understood, the ritual was done just so he wouldn't lose his human consciousness, and it's already heavily implied it was successful due to the fact Tsukune, even after taking off the lock, gave Moka his blood. His appearance might change a bit (wings lol) but perhaps he can retract them the same way Kurumu can. Nvm that most demons can take on a human appearance at will, and Vampires don't look much different from humans to start with.
> 
> The lock was invaluable for relatively trivial things, but Tsukune was right to take it off to save Moka.



I think he was right simply because he loved her and she was the most important thing to him but still he sacrificed quite a bit to do it.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 6, 2013)

I doubt Moka would become human.   But I wouldn't be surprised if Tsukune's human blood ends up having somekind of an effect, like bringing back Outer Moka and merging the two personalities.

And with Tsukune giving back Shinzo blood, I won't be surprised if it has a Deux Ex effect, where it will no longer turn him into a monster.   Instead, he likely will be classified as a regular vampire.


----------



## haegar (Nov 6, 2013)

Whatever happens, he'll be anything BUT a regular vampire because if he were he and Moka would lose the endgame to Alucard. Eventually, in some weird way, his human heart and heritage will make him more hax than he could ever have become on Shinso blood alone.

that being said, i'm still waiting for Akasha. Though I am willing to admit the headmaster was rather badass. Tsukune will have to mature some centuries before he can even break HALF the number of seal chains and lockets when releasing his power


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 6, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> I doubt Moka would become human.   *But I wouldn't be surprised if Tsukune's human blood ends up having somkind of an effect*, like bringing back Outer Moka and merging the two personalities.
> 
> And with Tsukune giving back Shinzo blood, I won't be surprised if it has a Deux Ex effect, where it will no longer turn him into a monster.   Instead, he likely will be classified as a regular vampire.



That is what I'm saying.


----------



## Chris38 (Nov 7, 2013)

Well, the problem is, that we don't even know how much of Tsukune's blood remains human, after all ... it might have already been taken over / merged with Alucard's blood, especially after his recent issues with his transformation that have caused Tsukune to partially turn into his Jet Black form.

Of course, the composition of Tsukune's current blood is slightly different then Moka's due to his human origins and that might have some effect on Moka,  

But, I doubt that it's going to have any effect on Moka's personalities, since Outer Moka's existence isn't related to her blood. 

If Ikeda is actually going to go in the merged personalities route, I would say that it's going to be the side effect of wearing the Rosario for all those years, which caused both Outer and Inner Moka to be affected by each other leading to the differences between them to eventually disappear, to some extent - and the destruction of the Rosario would be something that finalized this process in someway - after all, they already shared their memories with each other, and also have feelings for the same guy, no matter how hard Inner Moka would try to deny that.  

Which makes me think that the scene where Moka is going to be finally revived, which hopefully is going to happen in the next chapter, is going to be pretty amusing to see


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 7, 2013)

Does anybody ship Tsukune x Akua now?


----------



## ShipTeaser (Nov 8, 2013)

Well I ship harem, but she can join *smile*


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 8, 2013)

ShipTeaser said:


> Well I ship harem, but she can join *smile*



I think I would ship a harem between Moka and Akua but, other than that no one else


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 8, 2013)

Tsukune's a vampire now, he can have multiple wives.  Just like Moka's father.


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 8, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> Tsukune's a vampire now, he can have multiple wives.  Just like Moka's father.



He only has eyes for Moka though....I feel bad for the other girls. They're basically being used like pawns by Tsukune.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 8, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> He only has eyes for Moka though....I feel bad for the other girls. They're basically being used like pawns by Tsukune.



That is how its suppose to be


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 9, 2013)

I'd rather see him with Kuromu


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 23, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> i'm fine with a harem end.
> :ignoramus





Tyrannos said:


> Tsukune's a vampire now, he can have multiple wives.  Just like Moka's father.



Yep. We're in total agreement 



son_michael said:


> I think he was right simply because he loved her and she was the most important thing to him but still *he sacrificed quite a bit to do it*.



But like he (and Jasmine) said, it ultimately doesn't matter. We've seen that monster or human, everybody has feelings, be they good or evil, so Tsukune becoming a Shinso won't change who his is (because we know that ultimately his "human heart" will prevail ).



Chris38 said:


> Yeah, I doubt that we are close to the ending as well, since I still don't see Alucard being defeated here, since there are still a few unresolved plot points remaining, like the matter of the eggs planted in various locations around the world.
> 
> Not to mention, I don't see Tsukune's issues with his transformations ending, it's going to be far from it, in fact ... since I think that this is the time, where the issues are going to be even more apparent, after a brief temporary stable state, since there is nothing restricting the blood flowing in Tsukune's body anymore.
> 
> ...



Eggs?! I hate monthly manga. I ALWAYS forget stuff.

As for the transformation, I hope this story arc concludes now. I mean, what else can happen? If he fully transforms and successfully retains his conciousness, he's over the hill, ain't he?

I also think that both personalities merging is a pretty likely scenario and I think it would solve this problem once and for all. 

Lastly, I think a 3rd season would then deal with the integration of monsters into human society and I guess there'll be enough villains to oppose our heroes (and Alucard, if he survives this).


----------



## haegar (Nov 23, 2013)

oh ya bet he gonna survive this, as much as i root for headmaster and 2dguy to do some serious damage


----------



## rajin (Dec 3, 2013)

*Rosario + Vampire II 66-4 Dawn of the Dark #4 Raw*

*confirming his death*


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 3, 2013)

What in the fuck did akua say here?
Link removed


I hope it's not something like "i'll join the harem".
SMH.


----------



## The Big G (Dec 3, 2013)

Tsukune became the god damn batman


----------



## haegar (Dec 3, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 whoops that happened fast. now please kick his ass gloriously so I forget about the somewhat generic nakama circle saving his sanity. regardless of that, good chap I think

edit: oh and I'm not too sure I like his knight in shining armor look. I wish his design was based on the berserk form and then toned down from there a bit to be (slightly) less menacing - I'll wait for proper cleans though to finalize that judgement. Moka's know thy place kick now having high heels however?? tasty  - or is that merely some sort of armor like knee pad?


----------



## Chris38 (Dec 4, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _66-4_ 



 Personally, I think that Inner Moka's and Tsukune's current forms are the result of them having Alucard's impure Shinso blood.

Since, if you compare their forms, with how Alucard looks like, in his original form, it should be pretty obvious that the there are some common points between them.

So, I think that it's not a surprise that Tsukune and Inner Moka ended up looking like that ... since, it's the result of doing the emergency blood transfusion in the presence of Alucard and Tsukune's inexperience in properly managing his powers, which made him unable to completly negate the influence that Alucard's presence brings.

Now, the question is ... what needs to be done, to reduce the impact that the impure parts of Tsukune's and Inner Moka's blood might have on their bodies,  in order for them to regain a more human like appearance.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 4, 2013)

I miss Kahlua.


----------



## Chris38 (Dec 4, 2013)

Chapter is out: RoyalRoad


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 28, 2013)

Looks like it's official.   The .


----------



## Blunt (Dec 28, 2013)

Chris38 said:


> Chapter is out: 146 Raw


That's last month's chapter.


----------



## Narosian (Dec 28, 2013)

blunt said:


> That's last month's chapter.



look at the posts date.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 28, 2013)

loooooooooooooooool


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 28, 2013)

Wow! That sucks major ass and here I thought there'd be a part 3.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't see any mention that there won't be a Season 3.


----------



## Kaizou 10 (Dec 28, 2013)

blunt said:


> I don't see any mention that there won't be a Season 3.



I guess we're going to find out about whether there going to be season 3 or not on February.


----------



## Shinsosan (Dec 28, 2013)

I hope we get a somewhat decent ending if it is ending in February, I imagine we won't get some questions answered.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Dec 28, 2013)

Manga is going to end in February?

Then where the hell is Kuyou?


----------



## Koori (Dec 28, 2013)

Author said the last chapter would reveal an important character. Seems to imply there's still more.


----------



## Kaizou 10 (Dec 28, 2013)

Koori said:


> Author said the last chapter would reveal an important character. Seems to imply there's still more.



That means the possibility for season 3.


----------



## Shinsosan (Dec 28, 2013)

Koori said:


> Author said the last chapter would reveal an important character. Seems to imply there's still more.



Yeah it was

*Spoiler*: __ 



the bus driver




You're talking about that lucca interview? Yeah I think its possible we'll get a season 3 but the foreword in volume 13 says otherwise though.


----------



## Chris38 (Dec 30, 2013)

Raws, or chinese version, of chapter 66-5 is out:


----------



## haegar (Dec 30, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



what a feisty bugger  
but overall it seems they're shaving away his life bit by bit... I wonder, will there be an epilogue after this and that is it, or will a potential third season deal with the relationship between humans and ayakashi now that things are so obviously in the open? still waiting for akasha to give the young man her blessing, too. also, it seems like alucard's body has some sort of core that needs to be destroyed least he simply keeps on regenerating? so maybe not all that much progress yet, badassery nonwithstanding ?


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow, pretty much every single person is in there...

But I still have no sight of Kiria, Hokuto and Kuyou. With only like 2 chapters away, I wonder how they will fit into this.


----------



## Chris38 (Dec 30, 2013)

Translation of chapter 66-5 is out: 146 Raw


----------



## haegar (Dec 30, 2013)

thought the egg thingy was alucards core or some, translation makes this look a little easier. just beat him down till he stays down lol. I wanna see akasha reborn though


----------



## Blunt (Dec 30, 2013)

I fucking missed Ling Ling.

Everyone: "You guys are alive!"
Ling Ling: "I'm already dead!"


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 30, 2013)

blunt said:


> I fucking missed Ling Ling.
> 
> Everyone: "You guys are alive!"
> Ling Ling: "I'm already dead!"



Hell yeah, the last chapters had some pretty funny moments 
The Shinso form is cool as hell, too!

So it looks like they'll have to keep on bringing Alucard down till he stays down.
I guess the manga could end with the next chapter, but I think the author will want to expand on the consequences of what happened in a third part. Although I wonder how the harem dynamic will be then, after what happened already with Moka. And which Moka is it now, anyway?

And can somebody confirm what this guy here says? Doesn't look good for a third season if that's true. I can only hope for a good epilogue, then!


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 30, 2013)

Almost forgot about the Kitty Sensei, it's been literally years since we last saw her.



Well, next chapter is the end.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 30, 2013)

i love this panel


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 30, 2013)

Dat Tsukune panel, perfect husbando.


----------



## Blαck (Dec 30, 2013)

Man, I want some prequel chapters for the Headmaster and Fuhai


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 30, 2013)

After reading this chapter I realize that there is noway it could end here and that Alucard makes a good Aizen.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 30, 2013)

the last one is next??? aw man


----------



## Kaizou 10 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> the last one is next??? aw man



Yes, the next chapter is the final chapter.


----------



## Shinsosan (Dec 30, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Hell yeah, the last chapters had some pretty funny moments
> The Shinso form is cool as hell, too!
> 
> So it looks like they'll have to keep on bringing Alucard down till he stays down.
> ...


Oh that guy was me. I have an image if you don't mind looking


Translation:
*In the movie "The Wind Rises" by Hayao Miyazaki, we can hear this quote : "The life of creative imagination of a person is 10 years."

R+V is almost 10 and we're approaching the end of the story.
*


----------



## Mistshadow (Dec 31, 2013)

we are definitely getting a season 3.


Keep in mind we have yet to even witness Issa in real time story perspective......

and there's a lot of unaccounted for storylines and connections between characters to deal with.

Next chapter being last chapter only means end of the season. In the same way we had the last chapter for end of season 1.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Dec 31, 2013)

Question:

When the 1st Season ended, was it also stated that chapter 40 would be the last and that there would be a 2nd season or did they just stated that it would be the last and only after it did they announce a 2nd season?

Because if they only stated it after the end of the 1st season then it could mean the same for this one.

Altho there's some questions and other plot connections in the air, I still don't see enough content to make a season 3... Unless he somehow postpones this fight with Alucard.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 31, 2013)

That's because at the time, Rosario+Vampire was in Monthly Shonen Jump, which ended publication in June 2007.   They restarted it as R+V Part 2 when it moved to Jump Square later that year.


Now if there is a Part 3, I really have no idea.   While others have mentioned some things not being answered, I don't see the story continuing, unless we get a new cast.  For instance, a couple of new humans being enrolled at Youkai Academy and the first humans in a new world after the monster world has been revealed.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 6, 2014)

That the last chapter?
Man, i don't feel like opening the link.
Especially since i've been following rv since its season 1 days.


----------



## haegar (Jan 6, 2014)

don't open it cause it's last weeks raw


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 6, 2014)

Ahh okay.
Nearly got fooled.
It's been hard trying to keep up with the chapter numbers.
I mean, 66a, 66b, 66c, wtf?


----------



## haegar (Feb 1, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



holy MOTHER of ....


----------



## haegar (Feb 1, 2014)

did not see any third part hints but I skimmed it pretty fast.I dont want it to end but by the looks of it it *could* conceivably end here, though there still are a bunch of loose ends that aren't even touched upon in here it seems.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Feb 1, 2014)

This ending felt like Gantz super rushed ending...

If this is truly it... RIP.


----------



## Nanja (Feb 1, 2014)

Yo Moka's Mom has got it going on.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 1, 2014)

haegar said:


> did not see any third part hints but I skimmed it pretty fast.I dont want it to end but by the looks of it it *could* conceivably end here, though there still are a bunch of loose ends that aren't even touched upon in here it seems.



Well, then I do hope there's a third part. 
@Nanja: keep the spoilery parts in spoiler tags, please!


----------



## haegar (Feb 1, 2014)

so much for me subtly spoiling things without the spoiled people even realising it


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Feb 1, 2014)

Rosario to Vampire -> 2004-2014

Yeah, 99% chance it's going to really end there. RIP


----------



## Gabe (Feb 1, 2014)

Seems really rushed


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 1, 2014)

If it ends here then fuck this manga. I have hope for a climatic ending to the entire series and this better not be it...there better be a third series!


----------



## Blunt (Feb 1, 2014)

Yeah, I don't think there is going to be a 3rd season. 

It said 2004-2014, that includes part 1 so I doubt there will be another.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Feb 1, 2014)

Even without understanding what they are saying... This is defo not going to be a "good" ending... 

As someone else posted, this manga had such potential to have a climatic ending... So much loose ends.

BTW nice set there blunt.


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 1, 2014)

Hey, do you guys know the ending is split into parts? It's not over yet, there's the epilogue left.


----------



## haegar (Feb 1, 2014)

you got a source confirming that?


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 1, 2014)

It's written in the last page, pal.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 1, 2014)

I have to agree, that was a rushed ending.   

Hope that Epilogue closes the doors.


----------



## haegar (Feb 1, 2014)

wait, translation is out? thought we only had a raw to go with? 0.o


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 1, 2014)

haegar said:


> wait, translation is out? thought we only had a raw to go with? 0.o



Probably from seeing countless times the kanji used to announce an epilogue I can tell when there's going to be one


----------



## haegar (Feb 1, 2014)

well, that's a useful skill, have some rep for it


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 1, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> Hey, do you guys know the ending is split into parts? It's not over yet, there's the epilogue left.



Well, that's something. And no mention of a 3rd season? That could still be announced in the sequel.


----------



## Chris38 (Feb 2, 2014)

Chapter 66-6 is out: Zanpakuto 

According to mangaholic, the final chapter is going to be released on the 19th of April, in Jump SQ 19 ... so, I guess I will leave my impressions about the manga ending, until I read that part.


----------



## haegar (Feb 2, 2014)

meh. art is spectacular as usual but what a load of plotholes and asspull explanations. I dunno if he didn't manage to get the plot back together at the end in a coherent fashion or if he tired of his own story, but meh, meh meh. I'm not satisfied at all, and I don't see how any possible epilogue could fix this


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 2, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Well, that's something. And no mention of a 3rd season? That could still be announced in the sequel.



Nothing as of yet. But who knows, judging by how the chapter ended I think a 3rd season is still possible.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 2, 2014)

So, I gotta say that was quite...quick, not to say abrupt. Now, I'm not that invested in the story and don't remember much of it anymore, anyway, but I do think that it was well resolved with the Rosary (I do think that's better than another power-up).

Though Alucard's FB and him getting goody goody again was a bit...too good to be true? I wanted to say "forced" at first, but I did think that it all went quite well (probably due to my disconnectedness from the plot).
But Fuuhai and the Headmaster going too was just  
And then, the end. And Tsukune will be the new Headmaster? What? Or did I misunderstand what the Busdriver said? 

The Narrator also said Kiria became the leader of Fairy Tale and Tsukune's enemy - and that that's a story for another time....hint hint?! I certainly wouldn't mind a third season.


----------



## son_michael (Feb 2, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> Nothing as of yet. But who knows, judging by how the chapter ended I think a 3rd season is still possible.



Well it says fairy tale gets a new leader and he becomes Tsukune's greatest enemy. 


but man who would have thought that Akasha was outer Moka, sure didn't see that one coming.


----------



## haegar (Feb 2, 2014)

akasha being outer moka felt like asspull to me tbh


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 2, 2014)

That bit about Kiria does leave the door open for a Part 3.   It could be Tsukune's senior year, or perhaps a new generation years later with a new protagonist couple.   Only Ikeda knows for sure.


But I have to agree with the rest of you regarding Outer Moka.   It is pretty fucked up that she really was Moka's mother.  So all this time, Tsukune was really in love with Akasha, and not the real Moka.   And Akasha was having all the fun, while the real Moka was locked away.


----------



## Wrath (Feb 2, 2014)

Tyrannos said:


> That bit about Kiria does leave the door open for a Part 3.   It could be Tsukune's senior year, or perhaps a new generation years later with a new protagonist couple.   Only Ikeda knows for sure.
> 
> 
> But I have to agree with the rest of you regarding Outer Moka.   It is pretty fucked up that she really was Moka's mother all this time.   So Tsukune all this time was in love with the mother, and not the real Moka.


I'm not sure that the Headmaster needs to finish his third year in the school.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 2, 2014)

Wrath said:


> I'm not sure that the Headmaster needs to finish his third year in the school.



Well we Tsukune still has a lot to learn.   Both with normal education and the education of the monster world, before he could truly take the reign as Headmaster.


----------



## haegar (Feb 2, 2014)

I think when it was implied he takes over it is rather in the sense of being the leader of the human/ayakashi coexistence faction rather than running the school? dunno ... then again the school kinda is the HQ for them ... and I dont see kitty sensei be more qualified then tsuki, busdriver prly wants to stay the busdriver and ..er well ...who else is there?


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Feb 2, 2014)

Akasha being Outer Moka... Yep, saw that one coming... It would've been way too convinient if that were truly a new created personality of Moka herself.

Was not expecting Fuhai and Mikogami to disappear either... :/ Alucard turning all goody-2-shoes was a bit forced if you ask me.

Season 3 or a whole new story of Rosario+Vampire is possible after all with the reveal of Kiria being the new leader of FT. Kallua is still alive and finally we see Kuyou. It could take a while before Ikeda decides to make a new season/story tho... 

Maybe he rushed the end of this season to have the time to carefully plan for the next??

Well, still look forward to the epilogue chapter. Likely going to be a long one if it's only going to be released in April.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 2, 2014)

I will wait until the chapter comes out to give my true opinion but, it sounds like the author took a last minute dump on his story.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 2, 2014)

Can't say I was surprised by the Moka-is-actually-Akasha thing, but I must say I didn't give it much thought. But I suppose it does make sense, so I don't see it as an asspull (we could have used more hints, possibly, but still...).

And the wikia says Kalua is dead, lol. 

I really wonder what the epilogue will show. Guess that's where we'll see if there's preparation for a new season or if everything will be brought to an end.


----------



## haegar (Feb 2, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> I really wonder what the epilogue will show.



can't be salvaged anymore anyways after this rush so I opt for steamy shinso mating uncensored


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 2, 2014)

haegar said:


> can't be salvaged anymore anyways after this rush so I opt for steamy shinso mating uncensored



Well, that's always a plus, so why not?


----------



## The Big G (Feb 3, 2014)

son_michael said:


> but man who would have thought that Akasha was outer Moka, sure didn't see that one coming.



Ditto



haegar said:


> akasha being outer moka felt like asspull to me tbh



I see it as a complete asspull.


----------



## Mistshadow (Feb 3, 2014)

Random asspull ? Maybe.

But really what other logical way could there have been in defeating a giant immortal? We knew Akasha was necessary.

Def could make a nice season 3 if author wanted with kiria and then kuyo evolving his tails even more. And tsukune can kick ass for a majority.

Can't wait to see epilogue.



Noooooooooo fuhai and newlybadass mikogami


----------



## Fate115 (Feb 3, 2014)

After reading this chapter I was kind of hoping for a part 3 to happen but seeing as how this is the series ending, I guess that isn't the case. Either way it was a fun ride and I hope to see another new series from this author somewhere down the line.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 4, 2014)

Damn, kinda interested in Kiria running FairyTale


----------



## hell no (Feb 4, 2014)

Lol, what a fucked up manga. So the main guy has been in love with the mom the whole time?! What's gonna happen next? Him banging both the nice mom and the tsundere daughter? Sounds like the plot of a Japanese AV.


----------



## Wolfarus (Feb 4, 2014)

Hopefully the epilogue at least gives some closure to kurumu and mizore's fates. Kur' is going to litterally die from a broken heart if tsukene chooses somebody else (w/o including her) and mizore is going to follow him around like a half-neglected puppy if she's not included as well.

If the author wants to ensure a more or less happy epilogue, then he's pretty much written himself into a harem-end.


----------



## haegar (Feb 4, 2014)

can't find no flaw with harem, though obviously moka is main waifu and rest gotta know their place


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 4, 2014)

haegar said:


> can't find no flaw with harem, though obviously moka is main waifu and rest gotta know their place



Tsukene will have a different piece of ass each day of the week  Sounds great except when it's "that time of the month"


----------



## Lightysnake (Feb 4, 2014)

Does anyone else kind of find it funny that Outer Moka once protested Tsukune being involved in polygamy, considering Issa was in a relationship with her and Gyokuro both?


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 5, 2014)

Lightysnake said:


> Does anyone else kind of find it funny that Outer Moka once protested Tsukune being involved in polygamy, considering Issa was in a relationship with her and Gyokuro both?



Come on, if she hadn't then there would be no tension left in the romantic plot 

And it doesn't mean that she likes it anyway, even if she had a kid with that guy. Love makes one blind ♥ (and deaf. And dumb )


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 5, 2014)

Sooo..is he going to stay with Moka or with Akasha?


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 5, 2014)

Ciupy said:


> Sooo..is he going to stay with Moka or with Akasha?



Well, ummm, how can I put this....Akasha is gone, ya know?


----------



## Lightysnake (Feb 5, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Come on, if she hadn't then there would be no tension left in the romantic plot
> 
> And it doesn't mean that she likes it anyway, even if she had a kid with that guy. Love makes one blind ♥ (and deaf. And dumb )



Well, the only shown shown to have an issue with it is Gyokuro herself. Akasha's kind of "ho-hum" in regards to Gyokuro and seems quite fine with Kokoa


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 5, 2014)

Lightysnake said:


> Well, the only shown shown to have an issue with it is Gyokuro herself. Akasha's kind of "ho-hum" in regards to Gyokuro and seems quite fine with Kokoa



Well, I was grasping for straws. The real explanation is probably that the personality wasn't a one-to-one copy. Moka wasn't purely Akasha, I think, anyway.


----------



## son_michael (Feb 5, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Well, I was grasping for straws. The real explanation is probably that the personality wasn't a one-to-one copy. Moka wasn't purely Akasha, I think, anyway.



She was Akasha with amnesia, made to think she was her own daughter.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 5, 2014)

son_michael said:


> She was Akasha with amnesia, made to think she was her own daughter.



That's my point, though. In a different environment she'll develop differently, so there can be some deviations from her original personality


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 5, 2014)

Lightysnake said:


> Does anyone else kind of find it funny that Outer Moka once protested Tsukune being involved in polygamy, considering Issa was in a relationship with her and Gyokuro both?



Maybe that's why she said it's bad, she had to share Issa.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 6, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Well, ummm, how can I put this....Akasha is gone, ya know?



Aww,I was tricked into thinking that Tsukune had saved Akasha..the ending sucked..


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 6, 2014)

Ciupy said:


> Aww,I was tricked into thinking that Tsukune had saved Akasha..the ending sucked..



Huh, why did you think that? Though it was pretty clear what happened...?


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 6, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Huh, why did you think that? Though it was pretty clear what happened...?



I hadn't read the chapter yet and this 

*



			Lol, what a fucked up manga. So the main guy has been in love with the mom the whole time?! What's gonna happen next? Him banging both the nice mom and the tsundere daughter? Sounds like the plot of a Japanese AV.
		
Click to expand...

*
 made me think Tsukune had managed to save Akasha..


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 6, 2014)

Ciupy said:


> I hadn't read the chapter yet and this
> 
> 
> 
> made me think Tsukune had managed to save Akasha..



, read the chapter first in the future 
(but I liked that guy's idea )


----------



## maupp (Feb 7, 2014)

Well i'm hoping for an Harem epilogue, there isn't any way out of a Harem now. heck all the chicks are pretty fine with the harem ending except Moka(because she knows she has more chances of having him by herself, clever girl ) but i guess by now she wouldn't mind as much as before. I mean they're all friend, just create a harem and everyone wins


----------



## Rax (Feb 7, 2014)

Gonna start catching up on this soon.


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 5, 2014)

Only two more weeks till the epilogue. I'm very curious.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 5, 2014)

And here I was thinking the raw was out already (


----------



## egressmadara (Apr 5, 2014)

2 weeks? Looks like I'll be able to catch up to the lastest chapter then.


----------



## Mistshadow (Apr 9, 2014)

Huryyyyyyyyyyyy
I expected it a month Ago


----------



## Revan21 (Apr 17, 2014)

That cover 



I know it's out already! Where are the RAWs?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 17, 2014)

After....story?


----------



## egressmadara (Apr 18, 2014)

Caught up with da series bout a week ago.

Let's see what happened to da harem squad


----------



## Revan21 (Apr 19, 2014)

After Story RAW

Not much of an epilogue, 
no harem, no wedding, nothing 

And where did that deredere Inner Moka come from? 
She completely picked up Omote's personality


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 21, 2014)

^ That doesn't sound really good. Is it setting up a continuation of the series, or what?


----------



## haegar (Apr 21, 2014)

I think Ill wait for translation before giving it a look. Hope something good comes out of this yet...


----------



## Mistshadow (Apr 22, 2014)

About time Issa shows up in present seriously


----------



## Chris38 (Apr 25, 2014)

Translation of the epilogue is out: Link removed


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 25, 2014)

Dat ending.
Also, lol issa.


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 25, 2014)

Is this truly the end or is there hope for a season 4? I mean there was that mention of Tsukune being the Headmaster and fighting against Kiria's Fairytail.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 25, 2014)

Haha, I knew Issa didn't have any reason to be against a harem, since he also did the same thing xD
But it's a bit weak how this ended, if there isn't a season 3. I mean, at least show them all go at it 

This was a really great fanservice-y chapter, I liked it. Didn't really feel like closure, though.

Oh and is there any clean version of Moka in that dress around?


----------



## egressmadara (Apr 25, 2014)

Bus Driver's name has been revealed. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nu...ra...ri....


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 25, 2014)

Well looks like loose ends were tied up and it reverted back to Part One comedy.


Tsukune definitely going to end up a polygamist!


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 25, 2014)

Harem confirmed...


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 25, 2014)

egressmadara said:


> Bus Driver's name has been revealed.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yeah, the wiki naturally listed him directly as a Nurarihyon...



Tyrannos said:


> Well looks like loose ends were tied up and it reverted back to Part One comedy.
> 
> Tsukune definitely going to end up a polygamist!



Hah, yeah, didn't know what to think of the whole bloodsucking stuff first. If I were Tsukune I'd just bite back


----------



## The Big G (Apr 25, 2014)

It was a nice wrap up issue. though I hope there is more story to tell down the line. 

The whole fusion of Moka's is kinda meh...as much as I liked Outer Moka, Inner Moka was my fave so seeing her act like the old Moka was kinda odd.


----------



## Mistshadow (Apr 25, 2014)

Well I called the fusion mixing a long time ago lol .


Issa finally showed up, that's cool. I find it odd he's leagues above tsukune, who should be amazing already.

Liked seeing bus driver revealed as the head monster of monsters,wish we could see what he's really capable of lol.
Sweet to know he trained mikamimon his road and tsukune on his !



Good closure of a chapter, too bad wasn't longer with more characters.
Could definitely use a sequel series for more awesomeness now that tsukune has finally truly achieved protagonist power main character status.
Rather than when he was literally only human or dependent on small instances of ghoul power when mokanwas around


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 26, 2014)

A bit of a cop-out ending, imo.

He was sort-of confirmed to have a full harem end, eventually (offpanel), but he didnt actually propose to the girls, and ask them to marry him.

And im not liking this "lol bubblegum sex-goddess moka wasnt REALLY gone, she's just slowly rebuilding herself", and to enable that they warped the other moka's personality and behaviors. Yeh, she should have warmed up some to tsukene as a partner/future husband, but this is too much. Her cool, quiet personality was a nice thing about her.

Though i chuckled at the way they barged in on moka, tsu and issa, and introduced themselves as the various members of his harem. "im the loli member!" "im the BL member!"


----------



## son_michael (Apr 26, 2014)

I don't know that "fusion" of the Moka's seems more Outer Moka than anything. I would have liked to see her be serious and friendly with him but then melt into Outer Moka's personality when he says something that makes her happy.

Harem end is stupid. He loves Moka, he should be with the one he loves.


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 26, 2014)

son_michael said:


> I don't know that "fusion" of the Moka's seems more Outer Moka than anything. I would have liked to see her be serious and friendly with him but then melt into Outer Moka's personality when he says something that makes her happy.
> 
> Harem end is stupid. He loves Moka, he should be with the one he loves.



If he outright chooses her over the others, one of them will litterally die from a broken heart, and the other will follow him and moka around like a half-neglected puppy for the rest of her life. Only ruby and loliwitch have a decent chance of getting over him and moving on w/ their lives.

Besides, there is nothing from stopping him loving all the girls equally, if he gives into the concept of having a harem, love dosnt always happen just 1 on 1. Though i'd really have prefered the author to give him a solid on-panel confession to them all, instead of this "it'll prob happen, but the readers wont see it" offpanel crap.


----------



## haegar (Apr 26, 2014)

service and issa entry or not, other than the odd joke I found it to be a pretty disapointing afterstory that doesnt make me feel one bit better about the rushed last chaps.

oh well, whats done is done. ill sure check back in if there ever should be next season but dunno ...


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm really disappointed in how Tsukune can't get over the Outer Moka. It makes me feel bad for the Inner Moka and the fact that the author is killing the Inner's personality. to become like Outer once again. Now it will be like the Inner Moka never existed,


----------



## egressmadara (Apr 26, 2014)

Really thought Kurumu might have taken a liking to Gin?

Sooo she'll probs die now?
And Mizore would also be childless?


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 26, 2014)

egressmadara said:


> Really thought Kurumu might have taken a liking to Gin?
> 
> Sooo she'll probs die now?
> And Mizore would also be childless?



Well, no. Because HAREM!


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 26, 2014)

It was quite disappointing, but at least Moka/Tsukune is probably canon? I can't even tell anymore.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 27, 2014)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> It was quite disappointing, but at least Moka/Tsukune is probably canon? I can't even tell anymore.



I guess we have to think of it like Moka being his number 1 and all these girls are his future wives. Apparently, love is not important in Harems.


----------



## ShipTeaser (Apr 27, 2014)

son_michael said:


> I guess we have to think of it like Moka being his number 1 and all these girls are his future wives. Apparently, love is not important in Harems.



harem beats the boring 'most obvious girl wins' ending anyway...

still it's left pretty ambiguous, you can go either just with Moka or a harem and feel like your interpretation is correct.

Harem all the way for me personally... though i'd have settled for a different single end pairing


----------



## egressmadara (Apr 27, 2014)

Polygamy --> Tsukune will have a diversity of children.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 27, 2014)

egressmadara said:


> Polygamy --> Tsukune will have a diversity of children.



Spreading them genes, righty?


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 27, 2014)

Still not getting why you think you cant have a real sense of love for all of your girls in a harem situation, SG.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 28, 2014)

Ya'lll need to stop foolin yourselves, we all know that Tsukune only has eyes for Moka...look at how he expressed himself when she was dying.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 28, 2014)

Well, he loves her most of all and the others just have his affection, ifyaknowwhatImean


----------



## BlueDemon (May 16, 2014)

So, guys, was that everything? The afterstory was the last thing we got, no announce for a third part? You guys think something else will be coming our way?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 16, 2014)

What moka?
More like akasha.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 16, 2014)

What moka?
More like akasha.


----------

